# Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis



## Jdnec_wow (17 Oct 2012)

Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales). 

Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...

Además lo del comunicado del BCE de comprar deuda sin provocar inflación, lo piensan hacer retirando dinero del mercado, osea, nulo efecto sobre el precio del oro. Quizás el QE3 de la FED surta algo de efecto, pero seguramente no durará mucho más. A lo sumo el oro subirá como mucho 1 año más, después de la unión bancaria, "c'est fini". 

Con tanto forero inviertiendo en oro, lo veo muy peligroso.

Simplemente es mi humilde opinión, veo que tiene poco que ganar y mucho que perder.


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Oct 2012)

no te falta razón, ahora que yo creo que queda crisis para rato, esto es un descanso. hay peña que le ha cogido vicio y se ha pillado 30 onzas de oro o mas, estre estos y los del swissquote medio foro palmando cuartos (eso por leer tanto)


----------



## Vidar (17 Oct 2012)

mmm... un año más de crisis financiera y de crédito. Me gusta su optimismo aunque sea irreal.

.


----------



## Vidar (17 Oct 2012)

En cualquier caso para que haya un desplome del oro primero debería de haber un rally tan alcista, debido a la sobreimpresión de todas las divisas a la vez, que incluso cayendo haría que los inversores mantuviesen su poder adquisitivo.

También tendrían que volver a fiarse los bancos centrales y el FMI del dinero fiduciario, que de momento no lo hacen y son los primeros acaparadores de oro.

.


----------



## Gold-Standard (17 Oct 2012)

Compara lo que ha subido el oro con lo que ha subido la masa monetaria.... y pum te da q la subida del oro no ha sido tan exagerada. Mañana os cuelgo el grafico.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (17 Oct 2012)

No hay que poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto...


----------



## alvono (17 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales).
> 
> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> ...



No te falta razón, pero igualmente puede pasar todo lo contrario y te quedes fuera por tu temor a comprar oro. El peligro es apostar todo a una carta y no contemplar que podemos errar en las predicciones, por inevitables que puedan parecer.


----------



## Gimli (17 Oct 2012)

No tengo ganas de pegarte las fuentes, aunque a poco que busques en google las encuentras rapidito, eso si, te dejo el dato: cada vez más las proyecciones (la mayoría de contrarians reconocidos) dan un valor a la onza de entre 10.000 y 30.000 USD dentro de unos años (entre 4 y 10). Yo ya me he subido al carro, tu verás lo que haces. Dentro de unos añitos hablamos otra vez, o mejor, me reflotas el hilo.


----------



## bule (17 Oct 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> No tengo ganas de pegarte las fuentes, aunque a poco que busques en google las encuentras rapidito, eso si, te dejo el dato: cada vez más las proyecciones (la mayoría de contrarians reconocidos) dan un valor a la onza de entre 10.000 y 30.000 USD dentro de unos años (entre 4 y 10). Yo ya me he subido al carro, tu verás lo que haces. Dentro de unos añitos hablamos otra vez, o mejor, me reflotas el hilo.



Las terras también iban a llegar a 500.... 

Los burbujistas nunca aprenden y el ostión va a ser de espanto. Y eso sí, será en fin de semana. No se crean que les dejarán salirse facil. Nunca facil, Nunca sencillo. Yo sigo viendo inversiones mucho más seguras y lucrativas que el Oro que solo se ha revalorizado un 100% en los últimos años.


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Oct 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> No tengo ganas de pegarte las fuentes, aunque a poco que busques en google las encuentras rapidito, eso si, te dejo el dato: cada vez más las proyecciones (la mayoría de contrarians reconocidos) dan un valor a la onza de entre 10.000 y 30.000 USD dentro de unos años (entre 4 y 10). Yo ya me he subido al carro, tu verás lo que haces. Dentro de unos añitos hablamos otra vez, o mejor, me reflotas el hilo.[/QUOTE
> 
> joder, menudo pelotazo de 1750 que está ahora...
> y entre 10.000 y 30.000 casi naaaa. podian haber dicho 50.000, menuda exactitud.
> animate y pon las fuentes pa echar unas risas..


----------



## bullish consensus (17 Oct 2012)

bule dijo:


> Las terras también iban a llegar a 500....
> 
> Los burbujistas nunca aprenden y el ostión va a ser de espanto. Y eso sí, será en fin de semana. No se crean que les dejarán salirse facil. Nunca facil, Nunca sencillo. Yo sigo viendo inversiones mucho más seguras y lucrativas que el Oro que solo se ha revalorizado un 100% en los últimos años.



como cual???


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> como cual???



Aquí tienes su ingenioso plan...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...245052-gestion-de-capitales-que-callendo.html

los CDS ya "calleron" cuando Grecia "calló":XX:

.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Gimli dijo:


> No tengo ganas de pegarte las fuentes, aunque a poco que busques en google las encuentras rapidito, eso si, te dejo el dato: cada vez más las proyecciones (la mayoría de contrarians reconocidos) dan un valor a la onza de entre 10.000 y 30.000 USD dentro de unos años (entre 4 y 10). Yo ya me he subido al carro, tu verás lo que haces. Dentro de unos añitos hablamos otra vez, o mejor, me reflotas el hilo.



Si un contrarian te dice que compres oro, véndelo.

La propia definición de "contrarian" te lo dice. Ellos ganan dinero inviertiendo de forma opuesta a lo que la mayoría piensan. Sin lugar a dudas la mayoría piensan que el oro va a subir, si son contrarians, ellos van a apostar fuertemente a que va a bajar.
"El oro es una inversión segura y rentable", eso lo saben hasta los "ni-nis" de mi barrio y cuando la mayorían creen una cosa que no es verdad, tarde o temprano cuando la verdad llegue... prepárate para un desplome de grandes magnitudes. 

Hallad vosotros pero esas estimaciones a 4-10 años vista son más bien predicciones-lotería, de hecho, en 1 solo año pueden ocurrir 1000 cosas que afectan a las bolsas, los commodities, etc. 

La razón por la que el oro ha tenido un espectacular avance desde el 2001 es por una simple cuestión de oferta y demanda. La producción anual de oro desde el 2001 no ha hecho más que disminuir hasta el 2009, a partir de este año ha vuelto a subir, sin embargo no ha subido tanto como la demanda, de ahí el incremento del precio.







Teniendo en cuenta que China es el primer productor mundial de oro y que aún hay muchas zonas de su territorio sin explorar, es predecible que la oferta de oro siga en alza en los próximos años. A eso sumarle que si se acaba la crisis, la demanda de oro caería en picado. Y ya sabemos que pasa cuando la demanda cae y la oferta sube--> bajan el precio
Podemos observar que desde el 2001 hasta el 2009 la oferta haya disminuido un 14% mientras que el precio del oro se ha disparado más de un 900% debido a la demanda de dicho metal.

Lo veo muy muy peligroso seguir apostando por el oro con la producción de oro disparándose...


----------



## Gold-Standard (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si un contrarian te dice que compres oro, véndelo.
> 
> La propia definición de "contrarian" te lo dice. Ellos ganan dinero inviertiendo de forma opuesta a lo que la mayoría piensan. Sin lugar a dudas la mayoría piensan que el oro va a subir, si son contrarians, ellos van a apostar fuertemente a que va a bajar.
> "El oro es una inversión segura y rentable", eso lo saben hasta los "ni-nis" de mi barrio y cuando la mayorían creen una cosa que no es verdad, tarde o temprano cuando la verdad llegue... prepárate para un desplome de grandes magnitudes.
> ...



entre el oro y el euro me quedo con el oro
entre el oro y acciones de x ejemplo banco santander q está más que jodido(too much leverage) me quedo con el oro
y podria seguir


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> entre el oro y el euro me quedo con el oro
> entre el oro y acciones de x ejemplo banco santander q está más que jodido(too much leverage) me quedo con el oro
> y podria seguir



La ventaja que le veo a tu forma de pensar es que sois tantos que pensais igual... que la demanda del oro siempre será creciente y es lo que al final quizás evite que el precio del oro se desplome. 

Espero que tengas razón porque ami no me beneficia ni perjudica 

Por cierto, el banco santander no es la mejor comparación, sin embargo yo invertiría antes en el santander (too much leverage because of capital flight, so its just a matter of time + many other reasons) que en el oro.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (18 Oct 2012)

haha totalmente.

Este subforo es muy muy lamentable, no se habla mas que de oro, plata, depositos y si de si entro en SAN a 4 o a 5. :ouch:

Un poco mas de cultura financiera no haria daño.


----------



## El Nvcleo del Alma (18 Oct 2012)

Y de lo poco que se habla de bolsa es de analisis tecnico. :ouch: Si es que todavia os pasa poco.


----------



## Gold-Standard (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La ventaja que le veo a tu forma de pensar es que sois tantos que pensais igual... que la demanda del oro siempre será creciente y es lo que al final quizás evite que el precio del oro se desplome.
> 
> Espero que tengas razón porque ami no me beneficia ni perjudica
> 
> Por cierto, el banco santander no es la mejor comparación, sin embargo yo invertiría antes en el santander (too much leverage because of capital flight, so its just a matter of time + many other reasons) que en el oro.



jejeje el santander esta medio quebrado como todos los bancos españoles excepto el march y el etcheverria
No hay mas que comparar numeros del santander con x ejemplo el zkb
Pero date cuenta de que el oro se puede utilizar como garantia de un prestamo en dolares a menos del 2% de interes...(aunque para ello hay un minimo)puedes incluso invertir en oro y activos productivos como agricultura y lo q gustes


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Oct 2012)

XTR dijo:


> Y de lo poco que se habla de bolsa es de analisis tecnico. :ouch: Si es que todavia os pasa poco.



ilústranos catedrático, que yo estoy por pedirme una maple o una kruger y no me decido.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> jejeje el santander esta medio quebrado como todos los bancos españoles excepto el march y el etcheverria
> No hay mas que comparar numeros del santander con x ejemplo el zkb
> Pero date cuenta de que el oro se puede utilizar como garantia de un prestamo en dolares a menos del 2% de interes...(aunque para ello hay un minimo)puedes incluso invertir en oro y activos productivos como agricultura y lo q gustes



Pues claro que si, el el oro es un valor seguro al menos mientras haya crisis.

Es algo que cabrea a los bolseros (de palo) por la falta de gacelas, como estamos viendo.

.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Gold-Standard dijo:


> jejeje el santander esta medio quebrado como todos los bancos españoles excepto el march y el etcheverria
> No hay mas que comparar numeros del santander con x ejemplo el zkb
> Pero date cuenta de que el oro se puede utilizar como garantia de un prestamo en dolares a menos del 2% de interes...(aunque para ello hay un minimo)puedes incluso invertir en oro y activos productivos como agricultura y lo q gustes



Bueno, Bank of Cyprus también está tecnicamente quebrado, el Banco Espirito Santo casi también...

Pero con las reformas financieras + unión bancaria, al final los que van a seguir vivos son los bancos grandes. Y precisamente el banco Santander va a sobrevivir ya que por capitalización es de los más grandes del mundo.

No tengo acciones en santander más que nada porque ya tengo un banco en mi cartera, del Banco Espirito Santo para ser exactos xD.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno, Bank of Cyprus también está tecnicamente quebrado, el Banco Espirito Santo casi también...
> 
> Pero con las reformas financieras + unión bancaria, al final los que van a seguir vivos son los bancos grandes. Y precisamente el banco Santander va a sobrevivir ya que por capitalización es de los más grandes del mundo.
> 
> No tengo acciones en santander más que nada porque ya tengo un banco en mi cartera, del Banco Espirito Santo para ser exactos xD.



La gente que está en oro lo hace como un seguro sencillo para su capital, pocos lo hacen como inversión especulativa de alto riesgo como es invertir en un banco de un país rescatado.

También Bankia hoy ha subido un 19%, corra que se acaban. :rolleye:

.


----------



## shark91 (18 Oct 2012)

Llevo intentando comprar krugerand más de seis meses en el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros, casi nadie vende. Le pido a todos los que pensais que el oro se puede desplomar me venda a precio de cortización. Compro hasta el 2020, más o menos cuando espero, que no deseo, cuando termine la crisis mundial.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> La gente que está en oro lo hace como un seguro sencillo para su capital, pocos lo hacen como inversión especulativa de alto riesgo como es invertir en un banco de un país rescatado.
> 
> También Bankia hoy ha subido un 19%, corra que se acaban. :rolleye:
> 
> .



Pues mira si hay opciones más seguras y rentables que el oro...


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues mira si hay opciones más seguras y rentables que el oro...



Falta el calificativo de sencillas... que esté al alcance de cualquiera es importante.

.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Falta el calificativo de sencillas... que esté al alcance de cualquiera es importante.
> 
> .



¿Qué te hace pensar que invertir en oro es sencillo?

El que compra oro lo hace por la sabiduría popular de que el "oro siempre sube" (cosa que no es verdad) pero apenas sabiendo porqué lo hace y pocos saben de las peligros que puede conllevar. 

Básicamente están especulando sin apenas casi conocimiento.

¿No os suena eso a la compra de viviendas antes de la crisis? Claro... la vivienda siempre sube... PUM!


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

shark91 dijo:


> Llevo intentando comprar krugerand más de seis meses en el hilo de compra-venta entre foreros, casi nadie vende. Le pido a todos los que pensais que el oro se puede desplomar me venda a precio de cortización. Compro hasta el 2020, más o menos cuando espero, que no deseo, cuando termine la crisis mundial.



En el foro no es posible que te vendan todas las que necesites, y menos a spot.

Si quieres asegurar un capital en monedas de oro yo compraría en tienda en una corrección, nunca en máximos, una parte de ese capital, Pongamos un 50-60%.

Con el 40-50% restante iría haciendo pequeñas compras constantes a tiendas o particulares promediando así el precio de mis monedas.

¿Has probado a conseguir precio por volumen en munters?

.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que invertir en oro es sencillo?
> 
> El que compra oro lo hace por la sabiduría popular de que el "oro siempre sube" (cosa que no es verdad) pero apenas sabiendo porqué lo hace y pocos saben de las peligros que puede conllevar.
> 
> ...



Normalmente quien entra en oro lo hace muy meditadamente y empujado por razones macroeconómicas y sigue formándose e informándose contínuamente sobre el oro, además por gusto ya que suele ser gente culta de momento. 

Pero si, para un ciudadano medio es relativamente sencillo invertir en oro físico adecuadamente, mucho más que invertir en bolsa, en futuros, fondos, o cualquier otro producto amañado.

La comparación oro-vivienda no es afortunada.

Diga, si se atreve :rolleye:, esas inversiones más seguras, sencillas y rentables que la inversión en oro.

.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Normalmente quien entra en oro lo hace muy meditadamente y empujado por razones macroeconómicas y sigue formándose contínuamente además por gusto ya que suele ser gente culta, de momento.
> 
> La comparación oro-vivienda no es afortunada.
> 
> ...



Sí, cultísimos, ¿has visto a los gitanos repletos con las cadenas y los anillos de oro?, esos fueron los pioneros en España, visionarios formados en la prestigiosa Universidad de Camarón con un MBA en imvehziones. 

Ahora en serio, mi vecina que es panadera y que tiene 2 hijos ni-nis ha comprado oro por recomendación de sus hijos, ya me dirás tú cuan cultos son (sin ofender a los panaderos).

Y la comparación oro-vivienda es totalmente factible, de hecho, el mercado inmobiliario sería más complejo ya que requiere mayor inversión, que yo sepa con 4000 euros no puedes comprar una casa, pero sí puedes comprar oro.

Yo no soy partidario de invertir en algo y no seguir su evolución practicamente casi a diario, si me dices que busque una inversión a 10 años vista, eso es imposible. La razón es obvia, las cosas pueden cambiar mucho de un año para otro, por no hablar de un día para otro.

A 1 año vista me preguntas en qué empresas invertiría hoy? pues te respondería fácilmente: en empresas del sector biotecnológico, energías renovables, bancos, tecnológico, etc.

Es cierto que no son "más sencillas" ya que es importante sabes escoger en dónde invertir, pero para eso han inventado los ETFs, y lo suyo sería invertir en un ETF que haya tenido una evolución de resultados constante y positiva.

De hecho, yo antes de invertir en oro, invertiría en un ETF que maneje el oro o un ETF de materias primas.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Oct 2012)

El oro es la vara de medir, no se puede decir que esté burbujeado, lo que han perdido valor han sido las divisas, la M ha crecido muy por encima de donde debería haberlo hecho. ¿Por qué no comparamos el oro respecto a otros activos reales que no sea dinero fiduciario ni viviendas? Igual se llevan una sorpresa al observar que el oro no está burbujeado, vale lo que siempre ha valido. No se puede ver al oro como una inversión eso es un error, si le voy a sacar un 20% o un 10%, etc, simplemente, no.

El argumento citado aquí de que el BCE compra deuda soberana emitida por los gobiernos para salvar bancos que han creado artificialmente dinero de la nada y que al ser impagable - debido a la burbuja crediticia que permitió que el dinero se invirtiese en actividades improductivas -, ese exceso de M ya se ha destruido, ok eso está bien, eso no tiene pq resultar en hiperinflación, ese dinero no va a entrar en el circuito de la economía real, sin embargo el problema está en que el gran negocio de los bancos es el sistema de reserva fraccionaria, recordermos que en la UE ahora mismo es de 1%, pues, no veo yo que se toque ese sistema a c/p, m/p, y por lo tanto los bancos en mayor o menor medida van a seguir creando dinero de la nada lo cual de por sí ya es inflacionario. 

Otro dato, ni aquí ni en USA, el dato de la inflación es real, éste está muy por encima de lo que los gobiernos nos cuentan. Haga usted cuentas y calcule la diferencia: ¿Se acuerda usted del café a 90 pesetas justo antes del euro? Compárelo con un café a 1.10 actualmente = 183 ptas, justo el doble en menos de una década. ¿Menús a 1000 ptas? ¿Que me dice la gasolina y del peak oil, cree usted que esas presiones inflacionarias de costes derivadas del precio del crudo se van a relajar tanto, hay energía altenativa en el medio plazo? ¿Qua hay de la subida de los impuestos indirectos que afectan directamente a los precios? La vida ha subido muchísimo, una persona que guardase los papelitos de colores estaría palmando mucha pasta vía inflación. Los intereses reales que dan los bancos son absolutamente negativos, se está penalizando el ahorro en depósitos.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sí, cultísimos, ¿has visto a los gitanos repletos con las cadenas y los anillos de oro?, esos fueron los pioneros en España, visionarios formados en la prestigiosa Universidad de Camarón con un MBA en imvehziones.
> 
> Ahora en serio, mi vecina que es panadera y que tiene 2 hijos ni-nis ha comprado oro por recomendación de sus hijos, ya me dirás tú cuan cultos son (sin ofender a los panaderos).
> 
> ...



Los gitanos, como sus antepasados los indios (de la India) lo hacen por que ha sido valor seguro y portátil durante milenios. Y aunque no lo sepan por cultura lo saben por tradición, algo que los occidentales salvo los alemanes hemos olvidado.

Los ninis de tu panadera lo mismo le han dicho a la madre que les compre unos "Joros pa´ir to wapos" a la vez que siempre valdrán algo y más ahora que ven que el oro está alto... No creo que le digan a la madre que compre monedas de inversión, en fin.

El mercado de vivienda estaba movido por los "pases" donde si valían los 4000€ y por el doping del crédito fácil, con el oro aún no se dan estas circunstancias, y para meter sólo 4000€ mejor date un capricho.

Invertir en empresas es especular, cuesta mucho trabajo, es arriesgado y pueden llegar a valer 0. Con el oro tienes algo físico, con valor intrínseco, tienes que estar algo pendiente pero no esclavizado por tus valores, no es especialmente arriesgado con la que está cayendo, y es casi imposible que llegue a valer 0.

Los ETFs son otra estafa, en el oro sólo está respaldado un 1% y con las comisiones te da para adquirir y custodiar físico que si existe.

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Oct 2012)

No considero a los gitanos ningunos tontos, a muchos se les ve con mucha más pasta que a los payos, los gitanos son buenos comerciantes, es un mal ejemplo el que citas.

Como dice Vidar, a los alemanes no se les ha olvidado Weimar. Los chinos están acumulando mucho oro, no me creo que una civilización milenaria sea ignorante. 

Yo creo que esta crisis en gran medida supone un cambio de modelo, no se hacia donde, pero no veo los felices noventa en mucho tiempo, ese si es un modelo agotado, la gente va a dar más valor a lo real que a lo financiero, sobretdo cuando lo financiero no tiene un respaldo real detrás.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Los gitanos y los judíos, como pueblos no muy bien recibidos allá por donde pasaban necesitaban ahorrar sus riquezas en valores portátiles, escamoteables  y con valor intrínseco reconocido internacionalmente. 

Los occidentales hemos sido engañados con el dinero fiduciario y nos va a costar lloros y seguramente sangre darnos cuenta de que eso no era dinero real.

.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Los chinos están acumulando mucho oro, no me creo que una civilización milenaria sea ignorante.
> .



Lo de los chinos es curioso, nunca se les ha dejado poseer oro por que era todo del emperador. Incluso los extranjeros (Marco Polo) tenían que cambiar su oro por el papel moneda del emperador para entrar en China. La pena por poseer oro era la muerte.

Quizá por eso ahora lo deseen tanto, aunque intuyo que es el propio gobierno comunista el que los incentiva para algún día robárselo. 

.


----------



## Rufinillo (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales).
> 
> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> ...



... por eso los compro ORO están dando 40 euracos por gramo, porque son tontitos ...

Los mismos argumentos los estamos oyendo desde que el oro estaba a 300, a 500, a 800, bueno, a 1000 ni te cuento, a 1200, a 1500 y, ahora a 1800.

Lo que te aseguro es que nunca nunca vas a ver oro tirado por las alcantarillas como ha pasado con billetes.


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

Es cierto que en Europa tenemos a Alemania con una alergia histórica a la inflación desde 1923 con Weimar, por lo que intenta controlar la masa monetaria en euros circulantes, de hecho un problema en España es que la masa monetaria se reduce mes a mes por la salida de capitales, pero aún así suben los precios por iva, petroleo y energía... curioso..imaginad lo que ocurriría si finalmente comienzan a generar euros al estilo FED: hiperinflacción..

Y hablando de la FED: 40.000 millones de $ al mes que continua inundando a la economía mundial y exportando inflación al (de momento) comprar principalmente Latinoamérica, los países árabes y China ese exceso, doy fe que en México en 3 años han subido mucho los precios, en el momento en que no digo vendan, sino que dejen de comprar esos dólares la economía USA colapsa al no poder financiar su inmenso déficit.

Japón: hace nada acaba de anunciar su QE8, para abaratar sus exportaciones e intentar dar un empujón a su economía..de tantos empujones que dan se van a romper algo..

China: lo mismo, están generando yuanes sin parar en lucha con el dolar a ver quien lo tiene más bajo para exportar a los USA, el único mercado importante que les queda tras la caída del europeo. Además que intentan estimular la economía tras pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria este verano y las graves caídas de la producción industrial por la falta de demanda y problemas sindicales internos. 

Para finalizar este resumen, en Europa la pesadilla no es Grecia, ni Portugal, ni Italia, ni España...sino Francia, que está tapada por las otras crisis, echa un ojo a los números macro de Francia y échate a temblar de la que se avecina...

¿¿La bolsa?? perdónalos porque no saben lo que hacen, como diría otro...si de verdad se supiera la cantidad de grandes empresas del Ibex que están técnicamente en la quiebra y siendo refinanciadas indefinidamente (y sin avales!!!) por esos bancos que no sueltan un euro a las pymes...es la bolsa la gran burbuja que no tardará mucho en estallar, mirad los números macro en España y que me digan si se corresponden a cuando teníamos la bolsa en 8.000 hace años...más bien se corresponden con el 94...

Ante este cuadro en el que destaca una creación masiva de divisas sin respaldo para pagar déficits, bonos, rescates de empresas y países y demás, junto a que no se ha recortado la capacidad de los bancos de crear masa monetaria casi a placer...¿alguien piensa que en uno o dos años se acaba la crisis? en serio que le admiro y espero que acierte, pero mucho me temo que la gran crisis que se avecina es la de divisas por la pérdida de confianza de unos estados en las divisas de los otros.. ante esto el oro no se puede mirar como especulación, para eso los ETF, sino como un barco de Noé..


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Rufinillo dijo:


> ... por eso los compro ORO están dando 40 euracos por gramo, porque son tontitos ...
> 
> Los mismos argumentos los estamos oyendo desde que el oro estaba a 300, a 500, a 800, bueno, a 1000 ni te cuento, a 1200, a 1500 y, ahora a 1800.
> 
> Lo que te aseguro es que nunca nunca vas a ver oro tirado por las alcantarillas como ha pasado con billetes.



40euros x 28.35 gramos = 1134 euros por onza

pues yo te compro todo el que tengas también sabiendo que la cotización del oro está a 1334 euros la onza xD

Bueno, no voy a discutir más el tema, si tenéis razón en unos años y el oro está en el doble, me reflotáis el hilo y me decís "te lo dije".


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> 40euros x 28.35 gramos = 1134 euros por onza
> 
> pues yo te compro todo el que tengas también sabiendo que la cotización del oro está a 1334 euros la onza xD
> 
> Bueno, no voy a discutir más el tema, si tenéis razón en unos años y el oro está en el doble, me reflotáis el hilo y me decís "te lo dije".



Decía antes que invertir en oro es sencillo, pero ya veo que para usted no. 

La onza troy son 31,1034768 gr. y esos 40€ serían en un compro oro donde hay que pagar gastos de fundición.

En oro de inversión se paga a spot, más el amonedado y custodia, entre el 1-5%.

.


----------



## Goldmaus (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> L...aunque intuyo que es el propio gobierno comunista el que los incentiva para algún día robárselo.
> .



En un artículo leído recientemente se especula acerca de la posibilidad de que China esté liberalizando el mercado del oro para construir una divisa respaldada por el metal dorado. De acuerdo al artículo, China no sólo buscaría evitar la desestabilización de su moneda sino que la misma también se convertiría en la divisa mundial más fuerte (aunque sólo estuviese respaldada parcialmente por oro) y, con ello, tal vez en la divisa mundial.

El artículo es en alemán me parece que con un traductor en línea se podría comprender la idea principal del mismo. Os traduzco el título y el primer párrafo:

*Planea China una divisa respaldada por oro?*
Por qué desea el gobierno chino que su pueblo cambie sus ahorros en oro? Por qué está liberando el país su mercado de oro? Detrás de ello puede esconderse un plan secreto muy grande!
Fuente: Goldreporter.de | Plant China eine goldgedeckte Währung? | 6. Oktober 2010

Cordialmente,


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

De hecho, ya había leído en varios artículos que está pactando con países árabes y africanos el uso de su moneda como divisa mundial en lugar del dolar, el problema es que si se hace fuerte pierden exportaciones...ahora entiendo la compra masiva de oro de los chinos..

Su gran aspiracion es que las comprar internacionales de materias primas se hagan en yuanes y le quite el privilegio a los USA, de esa forma se convertiría en el líder comercial mundial al tener carta blanca para endeudarse lo que quiera como hacen ahora los USA.. la verdad es que tienen fácil hundirlos, al poseer el 40% de la deuda americana como vendan una cantidad importante se lía una gorda...y no hablo sólo de comercio. Otra cosa es si les interesa hundir el único mercado fuerte que les queda.. 





Goldmaus dijo:


> En un artículo leído recientemente se especula acerca de la posibilidad de que China esté liberalizando el mercado del oro para construir una divisa respaldada por el metal dorado. De acuerdo al artículo, China no sólo buscaría evitar la desestabilización de su moneda sino que la misma también se convertiría en la divisa mundial más fuerte (aunque sólo estuviese respaldada parcialmente por oro) y, con ello, tal vez en la divisa mundial.
> 
> El artículo es en alemán me parece que con un traductor en línea se podría comprender la idea principal del mismo. Os traduzco el título y el primer párrafo:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (18 Oct 2012)

A ver, podemos preguntar en Zimbawe o más recientemente en Irán lo que piensan del oro. En Irán, que es recientito y calentito su divisa se ha devaluado un 20% en semanas... Pero el oro está en burbuja claro...jejeeejeeje

EEUU ha conseguido destruir la economía de Irán sin pegar un tiro, ellos saben pero muy muy bien lo que hacen...

¿Algún iraní en la sala?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Decía antes que invertir en oro es sencillo, pero ya veo que para usted no.
> 
> La onza troy son 31,1034768 gr. y esos 40€ serían en un compro oro donde hay que pagar gastos de fundición.
> 
> ...



No, si está claro que yo en oro no invierto. De todas formas la idea central la entiendes ¿no?, si me dices que un compro oro pagan 40 euros con gastos de fundición incluídos, obviamente sale rentable para los "compro oro", aunque sean 31.1035768, simplemente comprando y revendiendo les compensa.

Yo si quisiese meterme en el oro, me haría un negocio tipo "compro-oro" y vender el oro a precio mercado, obviamente no pienso vender mi oro por debajo del precio del mercado. 

A ver los detalles técnicos no son importantes al principio, aquí estamos hablando a nivel macro y de si el oro subirá o no, no hablamos de dónde o como comprar oro. En fin...

P.D. ¿Usted nunca duerme? xD


----------



## japiluser (18 Oct 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> *El oro es la vara de medir*
> 
> Ahí esta el asunto. Recuerdo un libro sobre análisis técnico que hacía incapié
> en que el indicador universal a seguir era el oro. Como en todo puede entrar en contradicción lo que diga un seguidor del analisis tecnico sobre el oro, lo que diga alguien que le de por comerse el coco con los fundamentetales de su precio.... un contrarian....
> ...


----------



## bric (18 Oct 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> No hay que poner todos los huevos en el mismo cesto...



Totalmente de acuerdo, no se puede invertir todo en oro, hay que diversificar, por ejemplo se puede comprar también... plata.


----------



## fff (18 Oct 2012)

Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis ...

... porque se endeuda hasta las cejas para comprar más :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ivanbg (18 Oct 2012)

Pues todo dependerá de como compres oro o plata:

¿En papelitos o ETFs? Si se descalabra el precio... malo, malo...
¿En lingotes o moneda bullion? Pues como comprenderás me da igual que suba o que baje... Es un compromiso a largo plazo que no nos va a defraudar...


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No, si está claro que yo en oro no invierto. De todas formas la idea central la entiendes ¿no?, si me dices que un compro oro pagan 40 euros con gastos de fundición incluídos, obviamente sale rentable para los "compro oro", aunque sean 31.1035768, simplemente comprando y revendiendo les compensa.
> 
> Yo si quisiese meterme en el oro, me haría un negocio tipo "compro-oro" y vender el oro a precio mercado, obviamente no pienso vender mi oro por debajo del precio del mercado.
> 
> ...



Los compro oro son simples intermediarios-comisionistas que compran (estafan) oro "usado" en joyas de bajo kilataje a los más desesperados, ellos lo revenden a fundiciones obteniendo oro de 24K que va a oro de inversión, el objetivo final.

El inversor de oro compra oro de inversión de alto kilataje en forma de monedas y lingotes exento de IVA por que por norma comunitaria es considerado dinero, no se dedica a trapichear con joyas en los compro oros.

A estas alturas creo que ha abierto el post sin tener ni idea de lo que es el mercado del oro de inversión queriendo ganar gacelitas para su causa que es la bolsa, en fin.

Y como dice el refrán, quien mucho duerme poco aprende.

.


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Oct 2012)

a esta hora sigue en caida libre 1330,94 

yo creo que es mejor ya esperarlo en 1300 y si no rebota al 1200 que es donde tiene el soporte gordo y ahi jartarse de krugerrands


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Los compro oro son simples intermediarios-comisionistas que compran (estafan) oro "usado" en joyas de bajo kilataje a los más desesperados, ellos lo revenden a fundiciones obteniendo oro de 24K que va a oro de inversión, el objetivo final.
> 
> El inversor de oro compra oro de inversión de alto kilataje en forma de monedas y lingotes exento de IVA por que por norma comunitaria es considerado dinero, no se dedica a trapichear con joyas en los compro oros.
> 
> ...



Vidar ya mencioné antes que no tenía ninguna posición en el oro, y al parecer a usted no le sienta bien que los demás opinen de forma distinta que usted. 

Yo no intento ganar gacelitas para mi causa, tengo otros hilos hablando de valores de bolsa que he analizado en profundidad como Nokia, todo el foro se opuso a mi, diciendo que yo era un manipulador y que no tenía ni idea. Desde que compré nokia, y escribí ese hilo, ´ha subido un 20%, y ha subido exactamente por las razones que discutí en ese hilo.

Tengo otros hilos de bolsa hablando de Yelp, y también he acertado. Al igual que un hilo con 10 predicciones y que he acertado al 80% como prometí a un mes vista.

Yo no invierto en oro físico, ni voy a hacerlo y nunca lo hice, tampoco soy tan estúpido de ponerme en corto sobre el oro. Sin embargo entiendo de mercados financieros y eso al final y al cabo es lo que va afectar a tu querido oro. 

También tengo una cuenta en bolsia que abrí hace unos 10 días, de los valores de ahí, solo tengo de Nokia y de First Solar. Busquen la cartera de "burbujajaja".

Y ya he explicado amablemente mi opinión con gráficos del oro, yo no tengo ningun interés en que el oro baje, es más, prefiero que suba ya que hay tantas personas involucradas en esta inversión. 

Y las conspiraciones de China y cosas de esas son demasiado exageradas, centrénse en lo más básico, oferta y demanda. Eso es lo que al final va a mover o no a los mercados.

Hallad vosotros.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Vidar ya mencioné antes que no tenía ninguna posición en el oro, y al parecer a usted no le sienta bien que los demás opinen de forma distinta que usted.
> 
> Yo no intento ganar gacelitas para mi causa, tengo otros hilos hablando de valores de bolsa que he analizado en profundidad como Nokia, todo el foro se opuso a mi, diciendo que yo era un manipulador y que no tenía ni idea. Desde que compré nokia, y escribí ese hilo, ´ha subido un 20%, y ha subido exactamente por las razones que discutí en ese hilo.
> 
> ...



Yo no me meto con sus análisis de valores de bolsa, que parecen acertados pero también me parece que querer hacer análisis con los gráficos del oro es bastante más complicado.

Unos lo consideran commodity, yo más bien lo considero divisa. Una divisa limitada que no puede hacer QEs.

La existencia es limitada 165M Tn y las reservas no explotadas 50M Tn y con esas cifras limitadas hay que ajustar su valor, un valor alto por que la demanda es altísima en mitad de una crisis.

Ese valor se ve beneficiado por la sobreimpresión de todas las otras divisas, por la inseguridad del sistema bancario y financiero mundial, por tiempos turbulentos de guerras y en general por el miedo.

Este miedo por asegurar es lo que dispara la demanda y la oferta es rígida y por ahí debería de venir el análisis de por que el oro está como está.

Y prever que la unión bancaria europea o cualquier otra pantomima puede arreglarlo todo y que el oro dejará de valer no es más que un whisful thinking de alguien que no comprende lo que ha representado y representa el oro para la humanidad... O que no quiere comprender a saber por que oscuros intereses.

.


----------



## Rufinillo (18 Oct 2012)

¡¡ Ah !! ¿pero existe oro que no hace clink-clank-clonk? ¿Existe oro de papel? ¿es que no aprendemos nunca? y seguro que si sumas todo el oro de papel resulta que harían falta varias veces el oro físico existente.
Dicen que hay dos cosas infinitas el Universo y la estupidez humana. Yo tampoco estoy seguro de lo primero.

Ahora ya es más que evidente: Si tienes un duro COMPRA ORO PERO FÍSICO, puede que les debas la vida a no tardar mucho. ¡Qué pena ser poble paaayo!

Y ruego disculpas por estas letras que puedan parecer ignorantes a gente tan puesta en el tema, seguro que con razón.


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Oct 2012)

dicen que si juntasemos todo el oro de burbuja.info podriamos llenar un campo de futbol, digo de futbolin.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales).
> 
> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> ...



Pobre, algo parecido se me ocurrió a mí decir un día en el hilo del oro y no veas :XX:

Yo pienso incluso que se está formando una burbuja con el oro. Analicemos la situación fríamente: el oro como bien dices es un valor- refugio. Pero, ¿qué es un valor refugio? Como sabemos, es un valor que *aporta seguridad* porque *no sufre grandes variaciones* a la baja pero tampoco al alza, porque si sube bruscamente no hay que tener un master para saber que puede llegar a caer bruscamente por especulación o porque el factor que impulsó la compra se acabe e impulse la venta.

El oro siempre ha subido ligeramente en las crisis, pero en esta crisis* ha subido más del doble* como podemos ver en el siguiente gráfico:







A ver si alguien tiene el valor de venir y decirme que un valor que en 4 años sube más del doble su valor, nunca jamás bajará ::

Ojo, yo no digo que el oro se vaya a pegar un castañazo el año que viene; las profecías apocalípitacas las dejo para otros. Se supone que el "aterrizaje" será más o menos suave entre otras cosas porque la crisis es global y unos paises saldrán antes que otros, por lo que *la venta se dispersará en el tiempo*. Y teniendo en cuenta que en al menos 3 años ningún pais de los grandes saldrá seguramente, hay plazo para que siga subiendo, desde luego.

Ahora, que si yo tuviera oro, vendería en un par de años a más tardar por si acaso :fiufiu:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Oct 2012)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Yo pienso incluso que se está formando una burbuja con el oro. Analicemos la situación fríamente: el oro como bien dices es un valor- refugio. Pero, ¿qué es un valor refugio? Como sabemos, es un valor que *aporta seguridad* porque *no sufre grandes variaciones* a la baja pero tampoco al alza, porque si sube bruscamente no hay que tener un master para saber que puede llegar a caer bruscamente por especulación o porque el factor que impulsó la compra se acabe e impulse la venta.



Lo que describes como "valor refugio" se corresponde con una "valor refugio" de bolsa. El oro es un "depósito de valor", eso significa que su valor se mantiene constante y su precio es el inverso del valor del papel fiat. Por lo que ante una hiperinflación este "depósito de valor" no debe mantenerse constante, sino dispararse exponencialmente, precisamente porque es una "reserva de valor".


----------



## Rufinillo (18 Oct 2012)

Pués mireusté, si el año que viene la economía crece se llega al pleno empleo, las empesas no dan abasto con los pedidos, el consumo se dispara, salimos de la crisis y *el oro baja a la mitad*, pués vale, pués bueno, cojonuto, todos contentos y lo firmo.

Pero como nadie quiera más cromos verdes, se derrumben los States y salte alguna guerra, aunque sea regional, ............... clink, clank, clonk

Fíjate tú que veo mucho más cercano el segundo escenario.


----------



## bullish consensus (18 Oct 2012)

Rufinillo dijo:


> Pués mireusté, si el año que viene la economía crece se llega al pleno empleo, las empesas no dan abasto con los pedidos, el consumo se dispara, salimos de la crisis y *el oro baja a la mitad*, pués vale, pués bueno, cojonuto, todos contentos y lo firmo.
> 
> Pero como nadie quiera más cromos verdes, se derrumben los States y salte alguna guerra, aunque sea regional, ............... clink, clank, clonk
> 
> Fíjate tú que veo mucho más cercano el segundo escenario.



despues de las elecciones la guerra esta servida, hasta estonces seguiran con el disimulo, la correccion del oro es normal esta siendo rapida y no rompe tendencia, todos tranquilos que lo que no seria normal es subir como el globo de felix y bajar en caida libre.


----------



## ivanbg (18 Oct 2012)

De todas maneras no entiendo el problema con que el oro baje... Así se compra más y punto...


----------



## Hannibal (18 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Lo que describes como "valor refugio" se corresponde con una "valor refugio" de bolsa. El oro es un "depósito de valor", eso significa que su valor se mantiene constante y su precio es el inverso del valor del papel fiat. Por lo que ante una hiperinflación este "depósito de valor" no debe mantenerse constante, sino dispararse exponencialmente, precisamente porque es una "reserva de valor".



_Iniciado por Trollaco del copón _

En primer lugar, creo que no he insultado ni faltado el respeto a nadie. Que me equivoco en la parte técnica? Pues pido disculpas.

Yendo a lo importante, dejo la gráfica histórica, para que vean lo que pasó en los 70, y ya si eso que alguien me diga que el oro nunca va a bajar de golpe. Y ésta será mi última intervención aquí, allá cada uno con su dinero.


----------



## yuriapc (18 Oct 2012)

yo apenas entiendo de temas economicos pero creo que el oro, asi como otros bienes, deben ser vistos (y por tanto usados) como un valor refugio. Si la cosa va mal pues serviran para llegado el momento no pasarlo mal y si la economia va bien entonces no seran relevantes.

Por supuesto seguir la norma de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Dudo que haya por aqui gente que tenga todos sus ahorros en metales. Creo que la mayoria tendra una cantidad la cual estara en funcion de la percepcion que cada uno tenga del riesgo general y particular de cada tipo de bien.


----------



## platanoes (18 Oct 2012)

El valor del oro depende tan solo de la oferta y la demanda, dado que la posesión del mismo no ofrece ninguna rentabilidad por si, no es como un arbol que dá frutos, siempre tienes la misma cantidad de oro. Tampoco depende de las existencias: Supongamos que en EE.UU. descubren una mina con cientos de toneladas de oro, la extraen y la guardan en Fort knox, el oro circulante sería el mismo con lo cual el precio no se modificaría. Pero supongamos tambien que deciden subastarlo: el mercado para poder absorber ese oro tenderá a bajar los precios, y esto provocaría una reacción en cadena los particulares venderian su oro antes que se deprecie demasiado, con lo cual habria un derrumbe de precios.
Es por esto que los defensores del oro suelen ser más beligerantes en sus posturas que otros inversores, ya que su inversión depende en mayor medida de la confianza del mercado (un accionista de apple le dá igual decir que las acciones de su compañia bajarán o subirán ya que la cotización de esta depende del rumbo de la empresa no de que existan otros compradores interesados más o menos en comprar su acción).
El oro es como el chiste del que compro el burro diciendole que era muy bueno, y cuando le reclamo al vendedor que no era asi, le dijo, pues tu sigue hablando así del burro que lo vas a vender enseguida...
Dicho esto, no creo que haga falta apostillar que no tengo oro ....pero como tengo plata, aprovecho para recordar que el ratio historico es 16:1 ¡¡¡aupa la plata!!!.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> _Iniciado por Trollaco del copón _
> 
> En primer lugar, creo que no he insultado ni faltado el respeto a nadie. Que me equivoco en la parte técnica? Pues pido disculpas.
> 
> Yendo a lo importante, dejo la gráfica histórica, para que vean lo que pasó en los 70, y ya si eso que alguien me diga que el oro nunca va a bajar de golpe. Y ésta será mi última intervención aquí, allá cada uno con su dinero.



He tardado en entender porque creías que te había insultado (se pueden contar con una mano las veces que he insultado en el foro) luego he visto que por algún motivo como autor de la cita aparece "Trollaco del copón", y aunque no lo creas es el nick de otro usuario. Desconozco porqué aparece como él autor de tu cita, pero en cualquier caso no lo he hecho intencionadamente, disculpa el mal entendido.

Lo que intentaba responderte era que sí, que el oro sube y baja, pero lo hace mayoritariamente correlacionada con la inflación (o las crisis geopoliticas). Por tu respuesta anterior parecía que querías indicar que el oro como "valor refugio" debería tener un crecimiento lento con poca volatilidad (como un fiamm), pero intentaba explicar que un "deposito de valor" el precio puede variar muy bruscamente precisamente cuando la moneda fiatt se devalua.


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> El valor del oro depende tan solo de la oferta y la demanda, dado que la posesión del mismo no ofrece ninguna rentabilidad por si, no es como un arbol que dá frutos, siempre tienes la misma cantidad de oro. Tampoco depende de las existencias: Supongamos que en EE.UU. descubren una mina con cientos de toneladas de oro, la extraen y la guardan en Fort knox, el oro circulante sería el mismo con lo cual el precio no se modificaría. Pero supongamos tambien que deciden subastarlo: el mercado para poder absorber ese oro tenderá a bajar los precios, y esto provocaría una reacción en cadena los particulares venderian su oro antes que se deprecie demasiado, con lo cual habria un derrumbe de precios.
> Es por esto que los defensores del oro suelen ser más beligerantes en sus posturas que otros inversores, ya que su inversión depende en mayor medida de la confianza del mercado (un accionista de apple le dá igual decir que las acciones de su compañia bajarán o subirán ya que la cotización de esta depende del rumbo de la empresa no de que existan otros compradores interesados más o menos en comprar su acción).
> El oro es como el chiste del que compro el burro diciendole que era muy bueno, y cuando le reclamo al vendedor que no era asi, le dijo, pues tu sigue hablando así del burro que lo vas a vender enseguida...
> Dicho esto, no creo que haga falta apostillar que no tengo oro ....pero como tengo plata, aprovecho para recordar que el ratio historico es 16:1 ¡¡¡aupa la plata!!!.



Hablas como si el mercado mundial del oro fuera entre particulares que se necesitan convencer de algo cuando en realidad es minoritario, las manos fuertes son los bancos centrales que compran toneladas a destajo.

.


----------



## platanoes (18 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Hablas como si el mercado mundial del oro fuera entre particulares que se necesitan convencer de algo cuando en realidad es minoritario, las manos fuertes son los bancos centrales que compran toneladas a destajo.
> 
> .



Ciertamente, el valor del oro lo marcan unos pocos bancos centrales o fondos de inversion de gran calibre que saben que comprando disminuyen el oro circulante y vendiendo lo aumentan incidiendo en su valor. Y al ser poseedores de oro les interesan que suba por tanto compran.
... y respecto la influencia de los pequeños, pues para que suba como dices ninguna, pero ¿quien sabe si un leve rumor entre ellos no puede cundir el pánico, y desmontar el castillo de naipes?. Una burbuja es compleja y laboriosa de hinchar, pero un pequeño pinchazo la puede hacer estallar ...La teoria de que el aleteo de una mariposa puede provocar un huracán.


----------



## Hannibal (18 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> He tardado en entender porque creías que te había insultado (se pueden contar con una mano las veces que he insultado en el foro) luego he visto que por algún motivo como autor de la cita aparece "Trollaco del copón", y aunque no lo creas es el nick de otro usuario. Desconozco porqué aparece como él autor de tu cita, pero en cualquier caso no lo he hecho intencionadamente, disculpa el mal entendido.



Si efectivamente es un malentendido no hay ninguna disculpa que aceptar, aunque habría que dar aviso a calopez en ese caso.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Lo que intentaba responderte era que sí, que el oro sube y baja, pero lo hace mayoritariamente correlacionada con la inflación (o las crisis geopoliticas). Por tu respuesta anterior parecía que querías indicar que el oro como "valor refugio" debería tener un crecimiento lento con poca volatilidad (como un fiamm), pero intentaba explicar que un "deposito de valor" el precio puede variar muy bruscamente precisamente cuando la moneda fiatt se devalua.



En la crisis de los 90, si te fijas en el gráfico que puse, sí podría decirse en cierta forma que hay poca volatilidad y que actuó como un fiamm. Claro que esta crisis es mucho peor en términos económicos incluso que la de los 70, y por ello estoy convencido de que el oro sí se pegará un batacazo en unos años. Si no llega el mad max, claro


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

platanoes dijo:


> Ciertamente, el valor del oro lo marcan unos pocos bancos centrales o fondos de inversion de gran calibre que saben que comprando disminuyen el oro circulante y vendiendo lo aumentan incidiendo en su valor. Y al ser poseedores de oro les interesan que suba por tanto compran.
> ... y respecto la influencia de los pequeños, pues para que suba como dices ninguna, pero ¿quien sabe si un leve rumor entre ellos no puede cundir el pánico, y desmontar el castillo de naipes?. Una burbuja es compleja y laboriosa de hinchar, pero un pequeño pinchazo la puede hacer estallar ...La teoria de que el aleteo de una mariposa puede provocar un huracán.



Los bancos centrales ya son otro nivel, más que comprar para subir la cotización lo que hacen es acaparar en plan tonto el último por que ellos mismos ya no encuentran una divisa de reserva que esté sana como reserva de valor y han vuelto a la antigua usanza, acumular cuanto más oro mejor.

En esto los particulares somos barquitos en el mar, pero al menos tenemos de una cosa que ambicionan que o nos lo quitan o nos lo pagan bien pagado.

.


----------



## kelt (18 Oct 2012)

n-esimo hilo simplista acerca de la infalibiladad eterna del oro... subestimación y desprecio por la realidad del sistema monetario.

La realidad de estos temas es increiblemente compleja y se generaliza de unas maneras que...
A veces creo que hay alguien con intereses detrás de estos hilos.


----------



## arckan69 (18 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales).
> 
> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> ...



Anda lee: 

Mercados y Burbujas » Servicio de Inteligencia bursátil en Español

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (220/265)

La deflación, la inflación y el oro » Mercados y Burbujas

Ahí tienes un rato de información, para ver que no es una crisis cíclica. Que de ésta crisis no se sale ni si quiera en un par de años. Que España se va a ver muy perjudicada, el riesgo de contrapartida, los beneficios de los bienes tangibles, la guerra de divisas, etc etc etc. 

Como dice Antolín, ¿tienes oro?


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

Como veo que una opinión no cuenta y que es imposible imponerla a los demás creo que es bueno poner información de un medio objetivo, sacado de ¿Deflacion o hiperinflacion?, ¿qué es lo que viene?


Si nuestro objetivo de inversión es al menos preservar el capital, se hace básico intentar descifrar el tipo de escenario que se avecina, si se trata de un escenario deflacionario o inflacionario.

Es de pura lógica que el credit crunch y el colapso financiero global no contribuyen al aumento de precios. La aversión al riesgo actual impide que se lleven a cabo compras que antes sí eran posibles, por dificultad de acceso a financiación, lo que contribuye a que bajen los precios. Esto se produce a todos los niveles. El fondo de capital riesgo que antes realizaba compras apalancadas de empresas ya no puede hacerlo con la misma facilidad, al igual que cualquier operación corporativa se hace más complicada. El mismo colapso financiero también lleva aparejado el desapalancamiento en mercados líquidos como la bolsa, con presión a la baja de precios.

A nivel inmobiliario sucede lo mismo. Ya no es viable la empresa inmobiliaria que se dedicaba a fagocitar a otras empresas inmobiliarias, pagando por ellas múltiplos sobre NAV absurdos. Y a otro nivel, ya sólo es una anécdota del pasado el comprador de vivienda que conseguía endeudarse por más del 50% de sus ingresos, a 50 años, y con préstamos al 100% de la inflada tasación. Volvió la cordura y con ella el más sensato criterio de la cuota depréstamo no mayor al 30-35% de ingresos y préstamo no superior al 80% de la tasación realista.

La aversión al riesgo también ha producido un desplome de la renta fija, especialemente en el caso de la de los bancos. Dado el riesgo de quiebra de la mayoría de entidades financieras mundiales, los precios de su renta fija caen al mismo ritmo que suben sus CDS.

Todo ello son factores que favorecen la caida de los precios de activos financieros e inmobiliarios.

A nivel de consumo, podemos guiarnos por variosíndices que nos pueden ayudar a predecir la inflación futura.

Uno de ellos es el precio del petróleo, que todos sabemos que desde los más de 140$ que tocara el año pasado, ahora está a poco más que 40$. Bien es cierto que esos 40$ son bastante más de lo que se pagaba hasta hace no muchos años, pero significa una menor presión inflacionista respecto a los recientes precios.

Otroíndice interesante de cara a la evolución de precios es el Baltic Dry Index, que nos marca el precio del transporte marítimo para la carga seca. Como vemos, sencillamente se ha desplomado tras una subida espectacular durante los últimos años.

Y como no, el CRB, elíndice de las materias primas, que también nos indica caída de precios debido al desplome de la demanda.

Un muy buen indicador adelantado de la inflación es el ISM de precios pagados, el cuál también está cayendo fuertemente.

Todos ellos nos indican presión a la baja para los precios, si bien ni el petróleo ni la mayoría de las materias primas están en niveles tan bajos como parece indicar su reciente desplome. Vemos cómo históricamente han estado más baratas de manera sostenida a lo largo de los años.

En base a todo esto parece obvio diagnosticar una clara deflación futura.

En cambio, si vemos en el siguiente gráfico la base monetaria de EEUU, con Bernanke como campeón mundial en el deporte de tirar dinero desde helicópteros, nos puede provocar auténtico pánico la inflación potencial que se podría generar.

Hoy por hoy no nos debe preocupar ese excepcional incremento de la masa monetaria, pues al estar los mercados congelados, el dinero no fluye y por tanto no puede dar lugar a inflación. No obstante, si se normalizase la situación, el potencial de inflación es tremendo. Los bancos centrales no deberían descuidar el gran riesgo que se corre de no actuar con contundencia drenando liquidez si el comportamiento de los mercados volviese a la normalidad.

¿Con qué nos quedamos entonces?, ¿Deflación o hiperinflación?

Nos fijaremos en una pista importante para ayudarnos a llegar a una conclusión. En EEUU (y en la mayoría de países europeos) el tesoro vende bonos con protección frente a la inflación. Estos bonos actualizan su nominal y su cupón en función de la evolución de la inflación. El interés ofrecido es menor al de un bono ordinario, y la diferencia entre ambos debe coincidir aproximadamente con la inflación esperada. A la diferencia de rentabilidad entre la ofrecida por el bono tradicional y la rentabilidad real (sin inflación) del TIP se le denomina TIPS spread. A continuación un gráfico del TIPS spread a 10 años:

Vemos como habitualmente existía un spread entre ambos bonos, que venía a ser la inflación que el mercado esperaba. Sin embargo, en este momento el mercado dice que no espera inflación para los próximos 10 años. Esta información que nos proporciona el mercado podría estar distorsionada por un exceso de demanda de bonos tradicionales, el habitual de los institucionales, pero el caso es que resulta curioso que el mercado prácticamente esté descontando deflación para los próximos 10 años.

Vamos a ver si sucede lo mismo con las emisiones a 30 años.

Increíble. Frente a las correlaciones del pasado, hoy el mercado de bonos desprecia totalmente la posibilidad de inflación para los próximos 30 años. ¿Se equivocará el mercado esta vez?


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

Y con esto y viendo los gráficos de la masa monetaria mundial, dejemos de hablar de oro y pensemos... ¿cuánto puedo comprar con 6000 euros? ¿y dentro de 10 años? puedo firmar donde se quiera que en 10 años compraré más (seguro que inmensamente más) con 3,5 onzas de oro (mas o menos 6.000 €) que con los billetes, y al ritmo que se están imprimiendo es posible que en 1 año y no en 10..

Sería útil informarse de lo que currió en Alemania en 1914-1923.. se financió la 1ª guerra mundial fabricando una burrada de marcos, y luego se esperaba compensarlo con las ganancias tras una guerra triunfal.. al principio todo iba bien pues con el miedo de la guerra la gente atesoraba los billetes y no fluía la masa monetaria...como no fluía y no parecía que hubiera inflación...se fabricaron mas mas y mas marcos alemanes...hasta que se perdió la guerra y no hubo la ganancia esperada, sino una compensación a los vencedores brutal e injusta que arruinó el país (os suena?si si, esta vez le tocó a Alemania devolver una deuda inasumible, terminó de pagarla hace dos años).. y entonces la gente comenzó a gastar el dinero ahorrado...que se juntó con que al gobierno se le ocurrió pagar la deuda de guerra fabricando toneladas de billetes y....el resto creo que todos lo conocemos...por cierto, el antisemitismo se disparó aquí al ser ellos los que más oro tenían atesorado, algunos se hicieron con barrios enteros por unas pocas onzas...

Espero que se pueda ver el paralelismo... la masa monetaria es inmensa y crece exponencialmente día a día pero los gobiernos la atesoran (principalmente el dólar) como valor refugio... en cuanto esa masa comience a circular preparaos para lo que viene...tras una deflacción temporal viene una hiperinflacción mundial que puede llevarse a todas las divisas por delante (puede, no es seguro) a menos que drenen ese exceso de liquidez, pero al contrario... lo hinchan cada vez más... cada generación de personas ha visto un coplapso económico casi total.. salvo en el s XIX cuando las divisas estaban ligadas al oro de verdad, no de coña como a ppios de l s XX. 

¿Qué ocurrirá entonces? lo de siempre cuando colapsa una divisa..creación de una divisa nueva, sana, posiblemente mundial y posiblemente ligada a oro de alguna forma..la gente si confiará en esta moneda y volveré a jugar en bolsa...

Por cierto, un consejo interesante... si los indicios siguen tan claros como parece y vemos avecinar la hiperinflacción de precios y salarios sería muy interesante apalancarnos en bienes raíces, pues al subir precios y salarios (mucho más precios que salarios naturalmente) y mantenerse el préstamo que contratamos la hipoteca del bien que hemos comprado se pagará con la gorra...


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

perdón...4,5 onzas equivale a 6000 € hoy, no 3,5...


----------



## mabv1976 (18 Oct 2012)

THEO dijo:


> _"creo que es bueno poner información de un medio objetivo"_
> 
> Sí, por aquí se conoce a eduenca, hace tiempo que no se le ve, daba suerte en el hilo del oro. ¿No será usted por un casual? En fin, que si tiene que bajar, que baje, ¿eh? Saludos y dígale al analista, si le ve, que se pase por el foro, se apreciará en lo que vale sus impresiones.




No..lo encontré buscando un gráfico de masa monetaria USA para incluirlo en la exposición, pues es impresionante...pero no se colgar gráficas.. :ouch:

Saludos


----------



## Vidar (18 Oct 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> ....
> 
> Por cierto, un consejo interesante... si los indicios siguen tan claros como parece y vemos avecinar la hiperinflacción de precios y salarios sería muy interesante *apalancarnos en bienes raíces*, pues al subir precios y salarios (mucho más precios que salarios naturalmente) y mantenerse el préstamo que contratamos la hipoteca del bien que hemos comprado se pagará con la gorra...



El problema que veo es que cualquier propiedad registrada dentro de un estado quebrado es susceptible de ser abusivamente gravada hasta la extenuación. 

No digo ya nada un inmueble que no puedes sacar del país, ni llevarlo al desguace.

.


----------



## angelavice (18 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos, mabv1976, vamos tio, un simple impr pant, y luego lo pones en un doc y listo lo subes, venga compartenos esa imagen.


----------



## mabv1976 (19 Oct 2012)

angelavice dijo:


> Hola a todos, mabv1976, vamos tio, un simple impr pant, y luego lo pones en un doc y listo lo subes, venga compartenos esa imagen.



Parece que lo he conseguido... 

Por una parte aparece la m3 de los USA....acojona...y con la QE3 esto va más..

Las otras gráficas son la m2 de (izquierda a derecha, arriba y abajo):

USA China
UE Japón
GBretaña India

Y eso que la M2 no recoge como la M3 la liquidez real..

Por cierto, los que dicen que la compra de bonos de la UE a España y demás países con problemas no va a generar inflación porque se va a reabsorver... 
a ver.. eso lo dicen porque se van a comprar activos que en sí no valen nada y son casi ilíquidos, por lo que no se genera nueva masa monetaria..pero hacen que la que existía si se mueva porque ahora es un activo líquido de verdad y no quebrado e inservible.. por eso Alemania está en contra de esta medida, y ellos son los primeros que quieren que salgamos de la crisis, tienen junto a Holanda gran parte de sus planes de pensiones y ahorros bancarios metidos en deuda de PIG´s :cook:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> No..lo encontré buscando un gráfico de masa monetaria USA para incluirlo en la exposición, pues es impresionante...pero no se colgar gráficas.. :ouch:



BUENISIMOS tus dos largos mensajes anteriores, de verdad. Al acabar de leer el primero me he quedado planchado (¿como que no hay indicios de inflación con los QE? ay, ay, ay ... que pasa???) ::, pero con el segundo he flipado (la masa monetaria se está almacenando, por lo que cuando pete de golpe petará mucho mas fuerte que si la hubieran hecho circular poco a poco). 



Vidar dijo:


> El problema que veo es que cualquier propiedad registrada dentro de un estado quebrado es susceptible de ser abusivamente gravada hasta la extenuación.
> 
> No digo ya nada un inmueble que no puedes sacar del país, ni llevarlo al desguace.



El argumento del apalancamiento lo aconseja Maloney, especialmente hipotecándose cuando se confirmasen los primeros síntomas de inflación elevada / hiperinflación, por el tema de los créditos nominales y los precios y salarios hiperinflacionados.

Pero incluso descartando esta opción, si el oro se disparase por una hiperinflación algo habrá que comprar con el antes de que se desplomara, no? Y no veo mejor alternativa que los inmuebles. Quizás en bolsa? :


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Oct 2012)

pues la sangría sigue, yo creo que hasta 1700 no para, en respuesta a lo de la bolsa el otro dia lei algo de macdonals dice que tiene unas perspectivas cojonudas, con la crisis y tal la gente pasa de nouvell cucine o como se diga


----------



## Vidar (19 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> El argumento del apalancamiento lo aconseja Maloney, especialmente hipotecándose cuando se confirmasen los primeros síntomas de inflación elevada / hiperinflación, por el tema de los créditos nominales y los precios y salarios hiperinflacionados.
> 
> Pero incluso descartando esta opción, si el oro se disparase por una hiperinflación algo habrá que comprar con el antes de que se desplomara, no? Y no veo mejor alternativa que los inmuebles. Quizás en bolsa? :



Lo que entiendo es que se recomienda pedir créditos y comprar inmuebles antes de la hiperinflación siendo el negocio que el crédito será fácil de liquidar con un dinero tan devaluado y el inmueble mantendría poder adquisitivo (reserva de valor).

Pegas que veo, el tipo del crédito contratado va a estar ligado a la inflación por lo que no será tan sencillo de liquidar y que estaremos expuestos a impuestos sobre el inmueble también actualizados a esa hiperinflación. Aparte de que no será un bien escamoteable y puede que difícilmente liquidable.

Mejor como reserva de valor oro que si es escamoteable y difícilmente gravable.

¿Que hacer con estas reservas de valor una vez terminada la hiperinflación? 

Pues eso ya es decisión de cada uno, si ya no estamos en una situación agresiva contra nuestro poder adquisitivo pues se puede invertir en otro tipo de bienes más expuestos.

.


----------



## muyuu (19 Oct 2012)

Como análisis deja mucho que desear. "Estos niveles" son altos o bajos respecto a algo. Si la única referencia es el coste nominal en dólares o euros, estos niveles tienen en común con los anteriores algo muy sencillo de comprobar.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Que hacer con estas reservas de valor una vez terminada la hiperinflación?
> 
> Pues eso *ya es decisión de cada uno*, si ya no estamos en una situación agresiva contra nuestro poder adquisitivo pues se puede invertir en otro tipo de bienes más expuestos.



Si, por esto te preguntaba tu opinión. Yo solo veo inmuebles y acciones, y me parecería arriesgado ponerlo todo en bolsa, a pesar de que son mas líquidas y "portables" al extranjero, quizás mitad y mitad.


----------



## Vidar (19 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, por esto te preguntaba tu opinión. Yo solo veo inmuebles y acciones, y me parecería arriesgado ponerlo todo en bolsa, a pesar de que son mas líquidas y "portables" al extranjero, quizás mitad y mitad.



Yo, por soñar, montaría una fábrica con mucha maquinaria y poco personal .

.


----------



## ivanbg (19 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Si, por esto te preguntaba tu opinión. Yo solo veo inmuebles y acciones, y me parecería arriesgado ponerlo todo en bolsa, a pesar de que son mas líquidas y "portables" al extranjero, quizás mitad y mitad.



Inmuebles, acciones y obligaciones de algún país que no sea España...


----------



## bullish consensus (19 Oct 2012)

bueno 1321 euros la onza
1721 dolares 
seguimos bajando


----------



## mabv1976 (20 Oct 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Yo, por soñar, montaría una fábrica con mucha maquinaria y poco personal .
> 
> .



Sería una gran forma de activo que de rendimientos regulares con poco riesgo, el problema es que en este país hay tales trabas administrativas que desaniman a cualquiera. Hay que esperar la quiebra total para que se incentiven las actividades productivas y las Pymes, de momento sólo rescatan bancos y refinancian grandes empresas de amiguetes, da igual el color político..


----------



## mabv1976 (20 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> bueno 1321 euros la onza
> 1721 dolares
> seguimos bajando



Hombre, no te preocupes mucho a menos que tengas ETF´s, la compra de metal precioso entiendo que se debe ver como una salvaguarda del poder adquisitivo, no como un activo especulativo pues son muy poco líquidos.. según dicen los expertos en futuros y bolsa (yo no lo soy ni mucho menos) puede bajar hasta los 1680 dólares donde tiene una importante resistencia y ahí entraran importantes compradores haciendo que rebote. De todas formas, hasta que no haya un "shock" económico al estilo 2008 mínimo habrán mejores inversiones a corto, la cuestión es cuando haya (no digo "si hay") un gran "shock" financiero y bursátil, los metales preciosos serán casi lo único que se vea como valor seguro por lo que nuestro poder aquisitivo se mantendrá mientras baja el del resto del mundo..ahora, si alguien piensa que la economía se va a recuperar en breve no sería lógico que compre oro/plata a menos que sea una pequeña parte por diversificar cartera..

También has de tener en cuenta que con los últimos acontecimientos es normal, se esperaba el rescate de España y se está retrasando, por lo que la subida del oro que se dió al anunciar el mecanismo de compra de bonos a países que lo soliciten queda sin base alguna.. el euro vuelve a flojear y los inversores miran hacia el dolar más que al euro o el oro, puesto que de repente todos los indicadores públicos son positivos, el de solicitud de desempleo y el desempleo agrícola han bajado, los industriales y de productividad han subido, el IPC sube menos de lo esperado, cuando se esperaba todo lo contrario para todos ellos.. ienso:

¿Lectura? me parece muy muy sospechoso que en víspera de elecciones de repente todos los índices nacionales sean positivos cuando llevan un año nefasto.. esto hace que los inversores piensen que la QE3 puede suavizarse o incluso terminar en breve si la economía se reactiva. El caso es que hay dos indicadores muy importantes que no tienen en cuenta: el déficit sigue aumentando y la Balanza Comercial empeorando, eso no se puede "retocar" tan fácilmente, así como los resultados publicados por las grandes empresas están siendo malos, por ello el Dow se está resintiendo... 

No puedo ver ni en pintura a los republicanos USA, pero hay cierta verdad en lo que dice Romney que lleva en economía a Ron Paul, el déficit y la deuda USA son una bomba de relojería, se están financiando desde el helicóptero Bernanke y como haya algo que haga temer al resto del mundo por la estabilidad del dolar, los USA están quebrados...pero ni Romney ni Ron Paul podrán solucionarlo, pueden intentar drenar la economía imponiendo una austeridad brutal como en Grecia o peor, pero eso llevaría a los USA al colapso, y con ello a la economía mundial... el panorama lo tienen complicado gane quien gane...:vomito:

Por tanto, yo me relajo con los metales, espero a ver si baja para comprar más.. y si es cierto que mantiene el valor adquisitivo y se hunde el valor del resto de divisas... es ahí cuando nos vamos a alegrar de tener metal..pero eso es diferente de comprar barato para vender caro como si fuera una casa o un valor bursátil. 

Saludos!


----------



## Vidar (20 Oct 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Sería una gran forma de activo que de rendimientos regulares con poco riesgo, el problema es que en este país hay tales trabas administrativas que desaniman a cualquiera. Hay que esperar la quiebra total para que se incentiven las actividades productivas y las Pymes, de momento sólo rescatan bancos y refinancian grandes empresas de amiguetes, da igual el color político..



El contexto de la respuesta era que se puede hacer con el oro si se acaba la tremenda crisis, es decir en el hipotético caso de que volviera a haber seguridad y mercado. 

Sin eso hay que estar loco para lanzarse a la piscina sin agua.

.


----------



## mabv1976 (20 Oct 2012)

muyuu dijo:


> Como análisis deja mucho que desear. "Estos niveles" son altos o bajos respecto a algo. Si la única referencia es el coste nominal en dólares o euros, estos niveles tienen en común con los anteriores algo muy sencillo de comprobar.



Pues.. respecto a los bienes adquiribles, si la cantidad de bienes producidos continua estable y las divisas para adquirirlos aumenta sin parar..es lógico pensar que esos bienes cada vez costarán más divisas.

Además hay algo que me preocupa, muchos economistas están diciendo que hemos sobrepasado hace tiempo el nivel donde a cada dolar invertido en petróleo aumentaba la cantidad de petróleo extraída, cada vez hay que invertir más para obtener menos y los nuevos yacimientos están en sitios recónditos, de difícil acceso y donde ahora mismo no merece la pensa invertir por el alto coste que supone su explotación.. sólo hay que pensar lo que supone el petróleo y sus derivados para la vida moderna..

Esto mismo parece que ocurre en energía (por el alto coste de las alternativas), en agricultura (por la excesiva explotación de las tierras sin dejarlas descansar y destruir literalmente sus nutrientes naturales por medio de abonos químicos..) y otros bienes importantes que no recuerdo.. 

Todo esto con las exposiciones que hice antes es un cuadro muy de brocha gorda y con mucha contestación, desde luego, pero viendolo desde lejos sin entrar en detalles... buf... acojona... parece el inicio de la peli "La Tormenta (económica) perfecta"


----------



## muyuu (21 Oct 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Pues.. respecto a los bienes adquiribles, si la cantidad de bienes producidos continua estable y las divisas para adquirirlos aumenta sin parar..es lógico pensar que esos bienes cada vez costarán más divisas.
> 
> Además hay algo que me preocupa, muchos economistas están diciendo que hemos sobrepasado hace tiempo el nivel donde a cada dolar invertido en petróleo aumentaba la cantidad de petróleo extraída, cada vez hay que invertir más para obtener menos y los nuevos yacimientos están en sitios recónditos, de difícil acceso y donde ahora mismo no merece la pensa invertir por el alto coste que supone su explotación.. sólo hay que pensar lo que supone el petróleo y sus derivados para la vida moderna..
> 
> ...



Respecto a vivienda, por ejemplo, la capacidad de compra no dista gran cosa de la de los 90. La anomalía ha sido lo de principios de siglo.


----------



## gurrunita (21 Oct 2012)

Hasta despues de las elecciones yanquis la economia se puede considerar "intervenida", ya veremos lo que pasa el dia despues.


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Oct 2012)

En un escenario inflacionario o hiperinflacionario incluso, sabemos muy bien que el oro y la plata se van a compartar estupendamente. Voy a ser un poco más osado, pero considero que incluso en un escanario deflacionario el oro - considerado como dinero y no como commodity - tb lo va a hacer bien o por lo menos no va a caer lo que muchos vaticinan, ya que en este último escenario anómalo y perverso, debido a una caída de la M, de la velocidad de circulación del dinero y de la demanda efectiva y el empleo, se asistiría a una gran caida en muchos valores, tales como los bursátiles, inmobiliarios, materias primas, donde el oro también haría el papel de valor refugio. El dinero y los depósitos también serían los grandes beneficiados y los deudores en definitiva los perdedores.


----------



## kassimirovich (21 Oct 2012)

como vage mucho me incho a comprar


----------



## bullish consensus (22 Oct 2012)

menuda marcha lleva, el acero del submarino empieza a crujir, 1725 usd/oz
y bajando.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2012)

kassimirovich dijo:


> como vage mucho me incho a comprar



Como hoy cierre por debajo de los 1720, me hincho a vender


----------



## santia (22 Oct 2012)

Una verdadera autopista

La verdad es que esto del oro es difícil de explicar y de entender. Puede decirse que es como el tema de la vista y las gafas. Para una persona que vea mal y que no conozca que existen gafas, es muy difícil explicarle que puede verse mucho mejor. Pero, una vez que esa persona comienza a utilizar las gafas, se de cuenta de que había, a la vista, ahí afuera, mucho más mundo de lo que antes ella veía. Y le parece mentira, con lo claro que él ahora ve todo, que no se hubiera dado cuenta mucho antes.

Pues con lo del oro es lo mismo. 

Uno se da cuenta que ha estado recorriendo caminos pedregosos llenos de zarzas cuando lo que había delante de sus ojos era una verdadera autopista. Y luego, una vez ya en la autopista, le sorprende que la gente a su alrededor no sea capaz de verla.

La miopía, en nuestro caso y en nuestro mundo, es que han pasado más de 41 años desde que el oro dejó de ser el ‘ancla’ del dinero fiduciario (los papeles de colores). (Año 1971, Nixon). Toda una vida. De manera que, en la actualidad, la gran mayoría de las personas vivas solamente conoce el dinero fiduciario y apenas hay cultura de lo que significa el oro como depósito de valor y apenas se conoce la historia monetaria mundial, ni estas materias se estudian en el Instituto o en la Universidad. 

Pero …… mientras tanto …… los Bancos Centrales siguen almacenando oro. Pero, ¿por qué lo hacen?

Llegados a este punto, es bueno, por tanto, preguntarse muchas más cosas y tratar de ir buscando la respuesta. Con las gafas del oro puestas. Por ejemplo:

- ¿por qué los Bancos Centrales de todo el mundo siguen almacenando oro en pleno siglo XXI?, ¿por qué no almacenan plata? 

- ¿por qué Venezuela ha repatriado, en enero de 2012, buena parte de sus reservas de oro depositadas en bancos de Suiza, Inglaterra, EEUU y Canadá?

- ¿por qué China, en la actualidad, anima a sus ciudadanos a comprar oro físico?

- ¿por qué la partida 1 (nada más y nada menos) del activo del Estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema (BCE) es ‘Oro y derechos en oro’?

- ¿por qué, en el estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema, el oro se revaloriza a los precios vigentes al final de cada trimestre?, ¿por qué lo hacen también India y Rusia, por ejemplo?, ¿por qué no lo hace EE.UU.?, ¿qué puede significar eso?

- ¿por qué, desde 1999, cuando surge el euro, la cotización del oro no ha parado de subir?

- ¿por qué el oro está exento de IVA en la UE (desde la Directiva 98/80/CE de 12 de octubre de 1998, poco antes de surgir el euro)?, ¿por qué la plata no está exenta de IVA en la UE?​
A continuación trato de resumir lo más relevante, en mi opinión, que escribe la gente por ahí en relación con el oro. A veces no es fácil explicar por qué es así ni tampoco es fácil entenderlo en toda su extensión. En cualquier caso, es bueno que uno sepa, aunque no tenga puestas las gafas del oro, que hay, a la vista, mucho más mundo de lo que uno ve. Que hay una verdadera autopista. 

Aquí va lo más relevante, en mi opinión, que escribe la gente por ahí en relación con el oro:

- El oro es el bien más líquido de todos los conocidos por el hombre. (Su utilidad marginal declina más lentamente que la de cualquier otra materia prima conocida por el hombre). Esto significa que siempre, en cualquier momento, en cualquier parte del mundo, el oro ha sido, es y será aceptado antes que cualquier otro bien. Lleva siendo así los últimos 6.000 años.

- El oro es, hasta la fecha, el mejor dinero que han descubierto los agentes económicos en toda la historia. Otra cosa, es que sea el dinero que se esté utilizando en la actualidad. Para la función ‘medio de cambio’, el mejor dinero es el dinero fiduciario actual, sin duda. Pero, para la función ‘depósito de valor’, el mejor dinero es el oro. No tiene competencia. También sin duda.

- Con el oro no puede hablarse de riesgo. El oro es un activo que no tiene riesgo de contrapartida porque no es el pasivo de nadie. Es dinero en sí mismo. 

- El oro es el ‘depósito de valor’ por excelencia y puede decirse que tiene un valor real intrínseco constante. Es el dinero fiduciario el que pierde valor, año tras año, con la inflación y al que, por tanto, se le requiere que consiga rentabilidad asumiendo, para ello, riesgos. De esta forma, puede decirse que el precio del oro no sube o baja. Lo que sube o baja es el dinero fiduciario en el que cotiza el oro. El oro es la vara de medir. No al revés.

- A nuestro nivel, se recomienda considerar al oro como un seguro. ‘Tener metales monetarios no es invertir, sino algo más parecido a contratar una póliza de seguro. Si nunca tiene que usar su póliza de seguro, mucho mejor’. Seguro contra qué. Seguro contra siniestros del tipo Weimar, Zimbabwe, etc. O, como dicen ahora, seguro contra el fin de la hegemonía del dólar como divisa de reserva mundial. En definitiva, seguro contra la pérdida de poder adquisitivo en un futuro.

- El oro físico está barato, por ahora, gracias al oro papel. Dicho de otra forma: por ahora, puede comprarse oro físico a precio del oro papel. Luego, seguramente, se separarán el precio del oro papel y el precio del oro físico. También, seguramente, el precio del oro papel caerá pero ya no podrá comprarse oro físico a ese precio. Y luego, seguramente, se descubrirá el verdadero precio del oro físico. O, mejor dicho, la verdadera cotización del oro físico en los papeles de colores de cada país.

- Se dice que vamos hacia Freegold. En la práctica, Freegold es una separación de las tres funciones del dinero: 1) El oro físico vuelve a su posición legítima como depósito de valor por excelencia, 2) El papel fiat continúa en su papel como medio de intercambio por excelencia, 3) La unidad de cuenta puede ser oro o fiat, dependiendo de la preferencia temporal. Las divisas estarán respaldadas por oro y serán intercambiables por oro de forma automática, a través del precio del oro (físico) flotando en el libre mercado.

- Hay que seguir los pasos de los gigantes (los bancos centrales). O sea, hay que poseer cierta cantidad de oro a nivel individual. No oro papel en un ETF, por ejemplo. Sino oro físico bajo tu exclusivo control. De esta forma, uno se convierte en soberano de su destino individual en cualquier horizonte temporal, inmune a los caprichos de gobiernos y bancos centrales, podrá sobrevivir a un Armageddon financiero y, seguramente, se beneficiará de la posible enorme revalorización que dicen que sucederá …… una sola vez ….. solamente para los poseedores de oro físico.​
Por eso nunca hay que perder de vista al oro. Nunca. Y menos ahora, cuando estamos metidos de lleno en ‘la mayor crisis económica y financiera de la historia’ como dicen algunos.

Por eso, también, en la vida uno siempre tiene que pensar que puede estar equivocado. O lo que es lo mismo, uno siempre tiene que pensar que puede no tener las gafas puestas en esa materia en cuestión. Incluso con el oro. Las gafas pueden estar mal graduadas


----------



## santia (22 Oct 2012)

Y ya, con el anterior post, es más fácil ahora comentar. Aunque ha habido muchos comentarios acertados, en mi opinión.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis



No. Yo creo que no. Entraran en crisis las manos débiles. El resto seguirá con su oro atesorado. Sin ningún problema. Ten en cuenta que lo que se desplomaría es el precio del oro papel. Si se desploma mucho, te reto a que intentes comprar oro físico a ese precio ‘desplomado’ de oro papel. No lo conseguirás.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si algo he visto en este foro, son hilos de compra-venta de oro. Miedo me da ami invertir en oro en estos niveles, hablamos de un valor refugio, es decir un valor que sube de precio especialmente en épocas de crisis por miedo a la devaluación de la moneda entre otras razones (como la compra de deuda por parte de los bancos centrales).
> 
> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> ...



La solución a esta crisis tiene su base en el oro. Por otra parte, a nuestro nivel, el oro debe considerarse como un seguro. Si nunca hay que usar el seguro, mucho mejor. Pasas el seguro a tus descendientes.





bule dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo inversiones mucho más seguras y lucrativas que el Oro que solo se ha revalorizado un 100% en los últimos años.



Comprar oro como seguro no es realizar una inversión. Por otra parte, el oro no tiene ningún riesgo. No tiene riesgo de contrapartida porque no es el pasivo de nadie. No pasa eso con el dinero fiduciario al que se le requiere que consiga rentabilidad asumiendo, para ello, riesgos. Por tanto, lo de ‘inversiones’ mucho más ‘seguras’ no es cierto.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La razón por la que el oro ha tenido un espectacular avance desde el 2001 es por una simple cuestión de oferta y demanda…… Podemos observar que desde el 2001 hasta el 2009 la oferta haya disminuido un 14% mientras que el precio del oro se ha disparado más de un 900% debido a la demanda de dicho metal.



El indicar que el precio se dispara porque ha aumentado la demanda es no aportar nada.

La razón por la que el oro ha tenido un espectacular avance desde el 2000 es debido a que (1) los bancos centrales del Eurosistema, desde el 1 de enero de 1999, han empezado a valorar, trimestralmente, sus reservas de oro a precios de mercado y a que (2) los bancos centrales firmantes de los CBGAs (Central Bank Gold Agreements) (entre ellos los bancos centrales del Eurosistema), desde el 26 de septiembre de 1999, acordaron no ampliar sus arrendamientos de oro y no ampliar su uso de futuros y opciones de oro.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que compra oro lo hace por la sabiduría popular de que el "oro siempre sube" (cosa que no es verdad) pero apenas sabiendo porqué lo hace y pocos saben de las peligros que puede conllevar. ……Básicamente están especulando sin apenas casi conocimiento.



No es así. Te equivocas. El que compra oro como seguro lo hace porque entiende todo lo que está pasando y quiere preservar su poder adquisitivo en el futuro. Para su jubilación, por ejemplo.

Ahora que todo el sistema financiero está implosionando, los riesgos son enormes y, claro, el conseguir rentabilidad con los papeles de colores es mucho más difícil. Por ejemplo, bolsa con caídas de un 50% desde máximos, deuda pública con rentabilidades negativas en algunos países o con quitas presentes/futuras en otros, fondos con rentabilidades negativas o que no igualan a la inflación, convertibles con pérdidas, preferentes sin retribución porque los emisores tienen pérdidas, etc. Por otra parte, en otros casos, también están los gobiernos correspondientes. Mira Argentina. La gente quiere preservar el poder adquisitivo y está yéndose al oro.

Aquí está la clave. El oro físico en tu poder no tiene riesgo de contrapartida.

Si te das cuenta, el que especula sin apenas conocimiento, en un sistema financiero que está implosionando, puede que seas tú.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sí, cultísimos, ¿has visto a los gitanos repletos con las cadenas y los anillos de oro?, esos fueron los pioneros en España, visionarios formados en la prestigiosa Universidad de Camarón con un MBA en imvehziones. …..Ahora en serio, mi vecina que es panadera y que tiene 2 hijos ni-nis ha comprado oro por recomendación de sus hijos, ya me dirás tú cuan cultos son (sin ofender a los panaderos). ………De hecho, yo antes de invertir en oro, invertiría en un ETF que maneje el oro o un ETF de materias primas.



En realidad, las joyas de oro son otra forma de atesoramiento. Mira en la India. Mira en todo Oriente. Allí lo tienen muy claro. Y no tienen MBAs. Sólo hace falta tenerlo claro. O sea, tener puestas las gafas del oro que comentaba en mi anterior post.

Los hijos de la vecina panadera sí tienen puestas las gafas del oro. No sé si son cultos pero lo tienen muy claro. Lo único que han hecho mal es contarlo por ahí. Cuanta menos gente sepa que tienes oro, mejor. Por seguridad.

Los ETF tienen riesgo de contrapartida. En realidad, de nuevo, sólo tienes un papel. No tienes oro físico en tu poder. Solo oro papel.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo no intento ganar gacelitas para mi causa, tengo otros hilos hablando de valores de bolsa que he analizado en profundidad como Nokia, todo el foro se opuso a mi, diciendo que yo era un manipulador y que no tenía ni idea. Desde que compré nokia, y escribí ese hilo, ´ha subido un 20%, y ha subido exactamente por las razones que discutí en ese hilo.



¡Enhorabuena! Me alegro. Pero debo decir que, en mi opinión, lo de operar en bolsa es como el juego del mus. Todo el mundo juega bien y te relata sus mejores jugadas. Pero nadie te dice que ha perdido dinero ni te describe cómo metió la pata.





Hannibal dijo:


> Yendo a lo importante, dejo la gráfica histórica, para que vean lo que pasó en los 70, y ya si eso que alguien me diga que el oro nunca va a bajar de golpe. Y ésta será mi última intervención aquí, allá cada uno con su dinero.



Bueno, este tema es muy-muy bueno y merece una posible explicación con más detalle. En serio.

No lo he comentado en el anterior post pero, por lo visto, hay también una muy intensa, oscura y relevante relación oro-petróleo. De nuevo, no es fácil de entender. Pero puede resumirse como que “el oro y el petróleo no pueden fluir en la misma dirección”. Dicho de otra forma, los países productores (bueno, principalmente, Arabia Saudita que es el productor clave y el poseedor de las mayores reservas) prefieren tener el petróleo bajo tierra antes que tener papeles de colores. Para ellos, su petróleo bajo tierra es su depósito de valor. Y son orientales. Por tanto, a cambio, quieren oro. (Quieren el depósito de valor por excelencia). Y el precio del barril no lo pone el mercado. Son ellos (Arabia Saudita) los que ponen los precios. Resumiendo mucho podemos decir, de manera muy simple, que:

- Antes de 1971 > USA pagaba en dólares intercambiables en oro para los extranjeros > no problem
- 1971 > USA detiene el flujo de oro > pasa a haber solo papeles de colores > 1ª crisis del petróleo
- en los años siguientes, como sólo había papeles de colores que cada vez valían menos, el precio del petróleo subía cada vez más 
– y, claro, el del oro también 
- 1979 > revolución iraní > en 3 días el petróleo multiplica su precio casi por tres > 2ª crisis del petróleo > oro en máximos
- desde 1980 > petróleo por oro papel > no problem

Y también puede decirse que:
- en 1999 > surge el euro > comienza a subir el precio del oro y, claro, comienza también a subir el precio del petróleo …… como ellos tienen que pagar más por el oro, nosotros tenemos que pagar más por el petróleo
- con Freegold > oro fluyendo > no problem

Todo esto se ve muy bien también utilizando la vara de medir correcta, el oro. 

Si observamos el cociente oro/petróleo (gold/oil ratio) desde 1950 (Crude Oil) puede observarse que, hasta aproximadamente el año 1971 (de nuevo, esta fecha), el cociente se mantiene casi constante en 2,5 gramos de oro el barril y que, a partir de esa fecha, el cociente oscila bastante …… pero oscila alrededor de ese valor de 2,5 gramos de oro el barril.


----------



## lucky starr (22 Oct 2012)

Yo la inflacion desde luego a dia de hoy no la veo. En España al menos tenemos muchos bienes que estan deflacionando.

Digamos que a favor de la inflacion tenemos:

Politicas expansivas: QE3 y barra libre BCE y tipos al 0%

Incremento del precio de materias primas, petroleo, alimentos, etc.

Sin embargo factores anti-flacionistas:

Politica fiscal muy restrictiva (no hay inversion ni gasto publico)

Restriccion absoluta del credito

Endeudamiento elevado y en fase de desapalancamiento por parte de familias, empresas y gobiernos

Desplome del consumo y de la renta disponible

Incremento de impuestos

Que nos espera ¿ Inflacion o deflacion?


----------



## yuriapc (23 Oct 2012)

Yo creo que hay que mirar con un poco mas de atencion al gran problema actual, las enormes deudas que tienen sobre todo los estados.

A dia de hoy parece utopico que algun dia se pueda pagar y la unica forma practica de reducir el volumen puede ser la inflaccion, hay otros modos, pero a mi modesto entender generan unos problemas que la casta no esta dispuesta a asumir por lo que mas pronto o mas tarde se veran obligados a crear la para poder sostener el armazon viejo y desvencijado que es el sistema economico actual.

Lo que tengo muy claro es que ahora mismo se estan haciendo movimientos para posicionarse bien de cara a la fase inflaccionaria y por eso nos encontramos en un momento de "calma", pero cuando los actores principales se hayan colocado en sus puestos y sin previo aviso empezara un nuevo juego.

¿Puedo equivocarme? Por supuesto, sobre todo porque las tendencias, incluidas las economicas, rara vez se pueden planificar y al final el resultado es la suma de diferentes lineas de actuacion algunas contradictorias, pero creo que las mayoritarias van en esa direccion.

No creo que quede mucho tiempo para que veamos la inflaccion.


----------



## bullish consensus (23 Oct 2012)

el viaje al fondo sigue por ahora y de que forma 1709 usd/onza
1314 eur/onza como no pare en 1700 me voy a rendir ante la evidencia


----------



## Obi (23 Oct 2012)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> *Además lo del comunicado del BCE de comprar deuda sin provocar inflación,* lo piensan hacer retirando dinero del mercado, osea, nulo efecto sobre el precio del oro. Quizás el QE3 de la FED surta algo de efecto, pero seguramente no durará mucho más. A lo sumo el oro subirá como mucho 1 año más, después de la unión bancaria, "c'est fini".



:XX::XX::XX:
¿Es que el grado que pueden alcanzar los organismos públicos, intentando engañar a la gente, no tiene límite alguno?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (23 Oct 2012)

vaya tela marinera


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Oct 2012)

Obi dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> ¿Es que el grado que pueden alcanzar los organismos públicos, intentando engañar a la gente, no tiene límite alguno?



Bueno, la gente no está muy despierta...

si estuviese medio despierta, los que hacen los karlillos hubiesen sido algo más recatados aumentando el peso o la ley de la moneda para intentar justificar su subida de precio. Pero no, exactamente el mismo con la misma ley (incluso con un diseño cada vez más peor) y subiendo de precio. Pocos ejemplos más claros de pérdida de valor de nuestra divisa tenenos en nuestro entorno. Y todavía la gente sigue en Babia.





















Por cierto, ¿se sabe ya cual será la del 2013?


----------



## garrison (23 Oct 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Bueno, la gente no está muy despierta...
> 
> si estuviese medio despierta, los que hacen los karlillos hubiesen sido algo más recatados aumentando el peso o la ley de la moneda para intentar justificar su subida de precio. Pero no, exactamente el mismo con la misma ley (incluso con un diseño cada vez más peor) y subiendo de precio. Pocos ejemplos más claros de pérdida de valor de nuestra divisa tenenos en nuestro entorno. Y todavía la gente sigue en Babia.
> 
> ...



Dios, que feos son. No tenia el gusto de conocerlos, y me arrepiento de haber mirado.

El diseño me recuerda las figuras de cera del museo de madrid.
El horror el horror.


----------



## garrison (23 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> joder, si sacan unos karlillos o unas monedas coloreadas con la jeta del Fernando Alonso del museo de cera, ¡me las compro sí o sí! :XX:



Esa era la imagen que ne venia a la mente.
Mas que dos reyes me parecen dos peponas del mencionado museo.
Los españoles no tenemos precio en estas cosas del diseño industrial-artistico.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Oct 2012)

Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis

...

bueno. Depende de cuándo compraron el oro.
Algunos seguirían forrados, aunque un poco menos.


----------



## gurrunita (24 Oct 2012)

Si el oro se desploma es porque muchas otras ya han caido antes.

Entonces seria el menor de nuestros problemas.


----------



## karlilatúnya (24 Oct 2012)

¿Tenéis todos correderas, por cierto?
__________________

Yo si,y 500 cartuchos.ienso:


----------



## Crisis Warrior (24 Oct 2012)

Desde que conozco esta, las correderas ya no me hacen tanto tilín. 
¿También vale no? 

Viva la santa trinidad metalífera, oro, plata y plomo :


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2012)

santia dijo:


> Una verdadera autopista
> 
> La verdad es que esto del oro es difícil de explicar y de entender. Puede decirse que es como el tema de la vista y las gafas. Para una persona que vea mal y que no conozca que existen gafas, es muy difícil explicarle que puede verse mucho mejor. Pero, una vez que esa persona comienza a utilizar las gafas, se de cuenta de que había, a la vista, ahí afuera, mucho más mundo de lo que antes ella veía. Y le parece mentira, con lo claro que él ahora ve todo, que no se hubiera dado cuenta mucho antes.
> 
> ...



A más de uno esta noche le has regalado unas gafas  ...Vaya cursillo express que has dado.

Thanks bien merecidas por los dos post.

.


----------



## Vidar (25 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> ...
> 
> Otra cosa: tengas poco o mucho, es de locos llevarte tu oro a Suiza (comentado en otro hilo). Si vienen mal dadas, no te lo devolverán. Ni USA ni Rusia se lo han devuelto a España, y está por verse si se lo van a devolver a Alemania. Qué puede esperar entonces un particular.
> 
> ...



Ni USA, ni Rusia son Suiza... allí ha habido estabilidad y seguridad jurídica durante siglos. No en vano se pudieron almacenar bienes en las guerras mundiales y recuperarlos después.

Incluso hoy en día hay cuentas de judíos muertos durante la SGMII sin reclamar y nadie se las apropia, siguen buscando los propios bancos a los descendientes.

.


----------



## santia (25 Oct 2012)

santia dijo:


> En realidad, las joyas de oro son otra forma de atesoramiento. Mira en la India. Mira en todo Oriente. Allí lo tienen muy claro. Y no tienen MBAs. Sólo hace falta tenerlo claro. O sea, tener puestas las gafas del oro que comentaba en mi anterior post.
> 
> Los hijos de la vecina panadera sí tienen puestas las gafas del oro. No sé si son cultos pero lo tienen muy claro. Lo único que han hecho mal es contarlo por ahí. Cuanta menos gente sepa que tienes oro, mejor. Por seguridad.
> 
> Los ETF tienen riesgo de contrapartida. En realidad, de nuevo, sólo tienes un papel. No tienes oro físico en tu poder. Solo oro papel.



Aquí es relevante indicar que el oro destinado a Joyería supone, en la actualidad, la mitad de todo el oro extraído en toda la historia. Exactamente un 49,97% del total. Unas 84.100 toneladas. O sea, puede decirse que la mitad del oro extraído hasta la fecha está ‘atesorado’ en forma de joyas. Asimismo, por otra parte, se espera que el oro tenga, de alguna manera, un papel relevante en el futuro sistema monetario mundial. De manera que, con todo esto, uno ya se explica la masiva presencia de Tiendas Compro-Oro. En este sentido, también puede casi decirse que este sistema monetario actual, llegando a la coyuntura a la que ha llegado, te ‘casi’ obliga a que tu oro atesorado en forma de joyas sea ‘confiscado’. (O sea, a que necesites dinero y a que tengas que ir con tus joyas de oro a una Tienda Compro-Oro).

Por cierto, el oro no sirve (apenas) para nada. No tiene (apenas) uso industrial. Pero sí que sirve para algo. Sirve para preservar riqueza. Esa es su principal función. Y es una función muy importante. Y ninguna materia prima sobre la Tierra hace mejor esa función que el oro. Es tan importante esa función que casi no es interesante ninguna otra posible función o ningún posible uso industrial. Es lo que le pasa al oro.




santia dijo:


> Bueno, este tema es muy-muy bueno y merece una posible explicación con más detalle. En serio.
> 
> No lo he comentado en el anterior post pero, por lo visto, hay también una muy intensa, oscura y relevante relación oro-petróleo. De nuevo, no es fácil de entender. Pero puede resumirse como que “el oro y el petróleo no pueden fluir en la misma dirección”. Dicho de otra forma, los países productores (bueno, principalmente, Arabia Saudita que es el productor clave y el poseedor de las mayores reservas) prefieren tener el petróleo bajo tierra antes que tener papeles de colores. Para ellos, su petróleo bajo tierra es su depósito de valor. Y son orientales. Por tanto, a cambio, quieren oro. (Quieren el depósito de valor por excelencia). Y el precio del barril no lo pone el mercado. Son ellos (Arabia Saudita) los que ponen los precios. Resumiendo mucho podemos decir, de manera muy simple, que:
> 
> ...



Bueno, estaba viendo que aquí olvidé completar el post el otro día. Aunque creo que se entiende.

En 1979-1980 hubo esa subida tan enorme en el precio del oro porque el precio del petróleo estaba subiendo mucho. Como nosotros teníamos que pagar más por el petróleo …... ellos tenían que pagar más por el oro. Fueron unos meses locos. Cierto. Y los que compraron oro arriba luego vieron caer mucho el precio. Cierto. Pero la subida ocurrió en meses y debido a la revolución iraní y al inicio de la guerra Irán-Irak. 

Ahora tenemos que el oro lleva una subida continuada de años. De 10-12 años. No ha sido una subida de meses ni ha sido una subida debida a tensiones geopolíticas en el Golfo. Es una subida debida a otros motivos. Parece. Pero si ahora, por ejemplo, surge un conflicto en el Golfo por el programa nuclear de Irán, volveremos, seguramente, a lo de 1979-1980. El petróleo subirá mucho. Y, por tanto, el oro subirá mucho. Y los que, en ese momento, compren oro arriba, luego, seguramente, verán caer mucho el precio.


----------



## Condor (25 Oct 2012)

Leyendo he visto la frase de "el oro es un seguro contra el armagedón financiero", y es en dónde me pregunto si al producirse una hecatombe de estas características alguien se sentirá inmune por poseer una especie de salvoconducto que le hará estar más allá de todas las tribulaciones.

¿El oro es un refugio contra la inflación?, pues no lo tengo tan claro. Supongamos que se compran 10000 euros en oro físico este 2012, y en el 2014 ese oro vale 20000 euros, de verdad creen que los servicios no habrán subido proporcionalmente? para entendernos: ahora un smartphone vale 600 euros sin despeinarse... cuánto valían el mejor móvil y el oro hace 8 años?

El oro es solamente para aquellos que quieren creer que se van a ver inmunes a un desastre biblico cuándo para ello se ha demostrado que lo que se necesita es una barca... de madera.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> ¿El oro es un refugio contra la inflación?, pues no lo tengo tan claro. Supongamos que se compran 10000 euros en oro físico este 2012, y en el 2014 ese oro vale 20000 euros, *de verdad creen que los servicios no habrán subido proporcionalmente?* para entendernos: ahora un smartphone vale 600 euros sin despeinarse... cuánto valían el mejor móvil y el oro hace 8 años?



Por supuesto, precisamente por eso es un refugio contra la inflación, porque a diferencia de los billetes no se devalúa y mantiene su poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Obi (25 Oct 2012)

Es indudable que va a haber montones de especuladores que harán fluctuar mucho el precio del oro, pero el tema de fondo no es ese. El asunto es que algunos, hace años, que perdimos toda confianza en esa banda de psicópatas que se hacen llamar políticos. Es una cuestión de moral y decencia más que de otra cosa. Es dar un golpe en la mesa y decir: ¡basta! El dinero de los Bancos Centrales es una estafa inadmisible. Puede que nos equivoquemos y que la solución sea otra (como los bitcoins); pero lo indudable es que la actual situación monetaria es intolerable.


----------



## Condor (25 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Por supuesto, precisamente por eso es un refugio contra la inflación, porque a diferencia de los billetes no se devalúa y mantiene su poder adquisitivo.



Ese es justamente el punto: vendes el oro comprado en 10000 a 20000, para comprar cosas que costaban 10000 y que ahora valen 20000, ¿en dónde está la protección?

Como ejemplo podemos poner la gasolina; su precio en 2002 (0,80 el litro) y su precio ahora (1,50 el litro)


----------



## amadeo (25 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto: vendes el oro comprado en 10000 a 20000, para comprar cosas que costaban 10000 y que ahora valen 20000, ¿en dónde está la protección?



El problema reside en que si te quedas con los 10.000 bajo el colchon solo podrás comprar la mitad de lo que vale 20.000.

El oro ha protegido tu poder adquisitivo, el dinero no lo ha hecho.


----------



## hagase_la_luz (25 Oct 2012)

Desde un punto de vista ignorante del tema voy a hacer una pregunta estúpida:

Decís que el oro es reserva de valor desde tiempos lejanos y que no tiene otra utilidad. Entonces, ¿en base a qué tiene ese valor? ¿qué lo respalda cómo tal? 
Respecto a la plata lo tengo claro, su valor lo atesora la necesidad de plata para determinados procesos industriales, ¿pero qué le da valor al oro? ¿qué es escaso y bonito? Hay más cosas escasas y bonitas en la naturaleza, ¿por qué el oro?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (25 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto: vendes el oro comprado en 10000 a 20000, para comprar cosas que costaban 10000 y que ahora valen 20000, ¿en dónde está la protección?
> 
> Como ejemplo podemos poner la gasolina; su precio en 2002 (0,80 el litro) y su precio ahora (1,50 el litro)



El problema es que crees que es una "inversion que te ptotege de la inflacion" y solo es un "deposito que te protege de la inflacion". No aumenta tu poder adquisitivo, solo lo conserva. Eso sin contar con el factor especulacion burbujera, que tambien sucedera. Pero en el peor de los casos mantendra tu poder adquisitivo durante decenas o cientos de años.


----------



## Obi (25 Oct 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista ignorante del tema voy a hacer una pregunta estúpida:
> 
> Decís que el oro es reserva de valor desde tiempos lejanos y que no tiene otra utilidad. Entonces, ¿en base a qué tiene ese valor? ¿qué lo respalda cómo tal?
> Respecto a la plata lo tengo claro, su valor lo atesora la necesidad de plata para determinados procesos industriales, ¿pero qué le da valor al oro? ¿qué es escaso y bonito? Hay más cosas escasas y bonitas en la naturaleza, ¿por qué el oro?



Juan Ramón Rallo: ¿Por qué el oro?
Juan Ramón Rallo: El oro; superior a sus alternativas metálicas.
Juan Ramón Rallo: Las hiper-inflaciones bajo el oro.


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Oct 2012)

Obi dijo:


> Juan Ramón Rallo: ¿Por qué el oro?
> Juan Ramón Rallo: El oro; superior a sus alternativas metálicas.
> Juan Ramón Rallo: Las hiper-inflaciones bajo el oro.



Joer, segun leía a Condor y hagase_la_luz iba pensando en poner un post con los comentarios de Juan Ramón Rallo acerca de la idoneidad del oro como moneda y sus razones... te has adelantado compañero, muy buenos enlaces, lo mejor es que la gente se informe, lea y entonces podrá afirmar sus ideas en un sentido u otro con argumentos sólidos.


----------



## mabv1976 (25 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto: vendes el oro comprado en 10000 a 20000, para comprar cosas que costaban 10000 y que ahora valen 20000, ¿en dónde está la protección?
> 
> Como ejemplo podemos poner la gasolina; su precio en 2002 (0,80 el litro) y su precio ahora (1,50 el litro)



La protección consiste en que la causa más común de inflación es una masa monetaria creciente, por tanto si hay más billetes para comprar el mismo número de materias primas o bienes, el valor de los billetes baja y el de las mm.pp o bienes sube. Date cuenta que el precio petróleo ha ido de la mano con el del oro por algo, así te aseguras que si hoy puedes comprar con una onza de oro (unos 1.300 €) 14,50 barriles de petroleo, en el futuro podrás seguir comprando la misma cantidad de barriles, sin embargo ten por seguro que con esos 1.300 € no podrás hacerlo.

Los mayores productores de petróleo (países árabes) no quieren saber nada de divisas (billetes) sin respaldo en el oro como las actuales, por lo que piden a cambio del petroleo en la mayoría de las veces oro, es por ello que en las crisis del petróleo de los 70 se disparase su valor... la última se dió por las guerras Iran -Irak y la revolución en Irán, pero la del 73 coincidió con desvincular el dólar del oro ese mismo año, los árabes no quisieron entonces más dólares sino oro, pues el dólar ha quedado relegado a un mero justificante de deuda con el gobierno USA (esa deuda ya es impagable y creciente mes a mes). Lo que subió el petroleo subió el oro y si se ve la evolución de los precios de ambos son muy similares desde entonces.

Por tanto, parece ser que hay una relación directa entre la materia prima más importante hoy por hoy (petróleo) y el oro; hay una gran probabilidad en que cada vez va a subir de valor el petróleo por la creciente dificultad y coste de acceso a nuevos yacimientos (como Argentina con YPF y Vaca Muerta...no pueden explotarlo sin financiación externa), así como el aumento exponencial de la masa monetaria mundial, que compensarán el descenso de demanda por la recesión económica. 

Al menos con el oro te aseguras el mantenimiento del poder adquisitivo, desde luego los billetes de hoy perderán valor mañana por la inflación (también en parte por la subida de precios del petróleo...:´( círculo vicioso) y siempre teniendo en cuenta que no se de un escenario de crack bursátil, financiero, o hiperinflacción, algo que creo bastante posible... pues entonces en lugar de una reserva de valor tendrás un tesoro en cada onza de oro, sólo hay que ver lo que realmente vale en una catástrofe natural, financiera o una guerra... el oro, la comida y bienes básicos.... bueno, y los atributos femeninos también cotizan al alza en esos momentos...:o


Saludos!


----------



## Condor (25 Oct 2012)

amadeo dijo:


> El problema reside en que si te quedas con los 10.000 bajo el colchon solo podrás comprar la mitad de lo que vale 20.000.
> 
> El oro ha protegido tu poder adquisitivo, el dinero no lo ha hecho.



Ya, la cuestión es que ante un proceso inflacionario (del oro), con estas características lo que realmente he hecho es dejar de comprar algo durante dos años para comprarlo al mismo precio dos años después. Y una vez convertido el oro a la moneda devaluada para comprar ese bien tengo que volver a esforzarme para reunir lo antes posible 20000 para poder estar protegido ante la próxima devaluacíón comprando la misma cantidad de oro de nuevo en lo que pueda. Y todo esto si no se sacan un impuesto (o confiscación directa) que penalice al oro.

Y si me dices que lo guardas para una emergencia solo te puedo decir que intentes vender cualquier cosa con prisas, así sea el alma, te darán menos de lo que el mercado cotice.

Mientras tanto, los que compraron a 1900 siguen perdiendo 200 dólares desde máximos y salivan y trabajan para establecer el miedo que dispare su inversión.

Aunque debo decir que si yo tuviera dinero invertiría parte de él en oro, no todo, ese es el punto que creo no debe obviarse: el no colocar todos los huevos en el mismo cesto. Y en los hilos se defiende solo el oro como valor refugio


----------



## Vidar (26 Oct 2012)

Hasta los que compraron a $1900 pagando en euros han tenido hace poco una ventana para ganar unos 20€ a cada onza.

.


----------



## Goldmaus (26 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ya, la cuestión es que ante un proceso inflacionario (del oro), con estas características lo que realmente he hecho es dejar de comprar algo durante dos años para comprarlo al mismo precio dos años después...



Hay cosas que no se pueden comprar todo el tiempo y se compran cíclicamente. Hay otras que no se compran hasta que se necesitan. Para ello se ahorra dinero (de papel). La pregunta sería, entonces: podré comprar con mi dinero de papel de hoy las cosas del manana? Si la situación económica no empeora, las probabilidades de comprar con el mismo dinero de papel (=la misma cantidad de dinero de papel) las cosas que se desean comprar en la misma proporción, es buena.

Si la situación económica empeora, entonces las probabilidades son muy bajas o nulas. Entonces, cómo puede protegerse la capacidad adquisitiva de mi dinero de papel? La respuesta sería: cambiando el dinero de papel por algo que no pierda su valor adqusitivo en tiempos de dificltades económicas. Opciones? Una de ellas, la que tal caracterísitica proteccionista ha tenido de forma más constante durante miles de anios, es el oro.



Condor dijo:


> Y una vez convertido el oro a la moneda devaluada para comprar ese bien tengo que volver a esforzarme para reunir lo antes posible 20000 para poder estar protegido ante la próxima devaluacíón...



Sí, pero entonces se está asumiendo o aceptando que el oro sirvió para llegar hasta ese punto y se tiene confianza en él para llegar a otro más. Qué se tiene que esforzar para comprar más oro? Es lo mismo para todas las cosas. Hoy se tiene que esforzar uno más (o sacrificar algunas otras) para comprar las mismas cosas que podía comprarse con menos esfuezo hace una década, o dos, o tres...



Condor dijo:


> Mientras tanto, los que compraron a 1900 siguen perdiendo 200 dólares desde máximos...



Si compró sólo en ese momento, sí. Pero los _metaleros hard core_ compran oro bajo dos premisas generales: 1. como inversión/protección a largo plazo (por ello no les importa en gral. si el precio sube o baja, porque no están especulando con él a corto plazo) y 2. como compra constante para disminuir el precio promedio (la cantidad promedio de dinero de papel que hay que pagar por un mismo bien) pagado por él.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (26 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Me parece que gente con esa mentalidad especulativa no compra onzas. Más bien se meten en bolsa, se pillan, sufren dos o tres años, y luego salen "no perdiendo" (o sea, al precio en euros que entraron, oigh). Suelen opinar que el oro está carísimo y nunca se atreven a comprarlo. Luego están los individuos con perfil más especulativo, que a lo sumo se meten mediante ETFs. Los que compran oro físico es porque saben que es un seguro, y no consideran el andar comprando y vendiendo, por el hecho de sacar dinero sin más, salvo para dar un uso particular al dinero obtenido. Por lo demás, la "fiesta" aún no ha empezado.
> 
> Además, qué cojones. Pero si estamos hartos de decir que la mejor estrategia es ir comprando periódicamente, poco a poco. ¿A qué coño viene eso de "los comprados en 1900"?



Ya sé que es una chorrada lo de los 20€ por que la inflación y el €/$ se los han comido, pero era para que un especulador vea que en su peor caso expuesto no tendría pérdidas "contables".

.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2012)

Aunque ya conseguí incorporarme a la "mecánica" del concepto de ahorro, visto como dijo un forista en otro post, con las gafas del oro... cuando uno lo ha hecho tarde, esto es: ha comenzado en la barrera de los 1650$ / onza... siempre tiene la duda de que cualquier intento va a resultar infructuoso, dado que.... "ha llegado tarde".

Creo que la perspectiva de aquél que ha ido almacenando Kruger desde los tiempos de los 800/900/... $ la onza, es notoriamente distinto el enfrentarse a éste mismo dilema. En mi modesta opinión. Para esos casos, invertir ahora es algo como una simple escalada de diferentes precios.

Es posible que sea el caso del tal Condor (aunque decís que sus intervenciones son cíclicas, "casualmente" cuando se produce un reajuste puntual en el precio de mercado)


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Oct 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Creo que la perspectiva de aquél que ha ido almacenando Kruger desde los tiempos de los 800/900/... $ la onza, es notoriamente distinto el enfrentarse a éste mismo dilema. En mi modesta opinión. Para esos casos, invertir ahora es algo como una simple escalada de diferentes precios.



Cierto, pero seguro que decían lo mismo los que entraron en 900$ cuando recordaban que pocos años antes estaba en 400$, y seguro que dirán lo mismo los que entren en 2500$ cuando piensen en los "afortunados" que entraron en 1600$. :rolleye:

Lo que es verdad es que una vez tienes monedas que han duplicado el precio de compra, las correcciones no se sufren demasiado, o simplemente nada.


----------



## Acredito (26 Oct 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Supongamos que se compran 10000 euros en oro físico este 2012, y en el 2014 ese oro vale 20000 euros, de verdad creen que los servicios no habrán subido proporcionalmente? para entendernos: ahora un smartphone vale 600 euros sin despeinarse... cuánto valían el mejor móvil y el oro hace 8 años?



Smartphones... :XX:



Condor dijo:


> Ese es justamente el punto: vendes el oro comprado en 10000 a 20000, para comprar cosas que costaban 10000 y que ahora valen 20000, ¿en dónde está la protección?
> 
> Como ejemplo podemos poner la gasolina; su precio en 2002 (0,80 el litro) y su precio ahora (1,50 el litro)



Hombre... Si comparas precios de consumo con precios de inversión estás destinado al error... 

¿Compras más petróleo hoy día con la misma cantidad de oro que hace 5 años?







*SÍ, Mucho más.*



Condor dijo:


> Mientras tanto, los que compraron a 1900 siguen perdiendo 200 dólares desde máximos y salivan y trabajan para establecer el miedo que dispare su inversión.



El oro es fé y sabiduría milenaria. Los papelitos nada de eso...



Condor dijo:


> Aunque debo decir que si yo tuviera dinero invertiría parte de él en oro, no todo, ese es el punto que creo no debe obviarse: el no colocar todos los huevos en el mismo cesto. Y en los hilos se defiende solo el oro como valor refugio



Chincha rabiiiiña, no tieeeenes oro. 

Vamos a ver... ¿cuánto pan puedes comprar hoy con la misma cantidad de oro que hace 10 años? (Muy gracioso eso de usar Smartphones como referencia de commodities ) ¿Y de petróleo? ¿Y de...? ¿Y de...?

*Trigo:*







*Oro:*







*SÍ*. El oro protege de la inflación sí o sí, porque el oro es la magnitud estándar para medir riqueza y su valor es siempre el mismo, lo que cambia es el valor de los papelitos en base al número en circulación y las tasas de interés, es lo que tiene el monetarismo de mierda...

Además somos muchos más los seguidores del oro que los paganos, así que ten cuidado y no ataques nuestra verdad absoluta, por tu propio bien (sé donde vives/te espero en la puerta...)


----------



## Vidar (26 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No hombre, si te entiendo. Y también entiendo que Condor avise que la prudencia es una virtud. Pero me molesta que diga que trabajamos para establecer el miedo, y más cuando es justamente al contrario, y que los que meten miedo son siempre profesionales con intereses, y nunca los foreros que van aprendiendo y compartiendo sus conocimientos.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que esto del oro físico no es una inversión. El día que reviente el cuento de los ETF, que los alemanes se atrevan a pedir su oro, y que los océanos de dinero impreso vayan bajando hacia la población, vamos a ver todos qué risa. Porque me hace gracia eso de que el dinero se imprime pero que "se queda en los bancos". Narices que van a prender fuego a su dinero así por las buenas. Abrirán la presa, el dinero valdrá muy poco, sus megadeudas las pagarán fácilmente, y la fiesta la pagaremos la inmensa mayoría de los ciudadanos. Siempre se ha resuelto así, y esta vez parece que también sucederá. El oro, como no se puede "pintar", ni falsificar ni engañar a nadie sobre cuánto se tiene, no es manipulable por las técnicas de ingeniería financiera, y ahí tendremos un puntal para el futuro sistema.



Yo tampoco estoy interesado en fomentar el miedo, me interesaría más que el oro estuviese más barato para cargar más.

Aunque lo que digamos o dejemos de decir aquí poco influye.

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que esto del oro físico no es una inversión. El día que reviente el cuento de los ETF, que los alemanes se atrevan a pedir su oro, y que los océanos de dinero impreso vayan bajando hacia la población, vamos a ver todos qué risa.



Hablando del día que revienten los ETFs...

Por diferentes motivos, especialmente fiscales, he decidido invertir una parte de los ahorros en un fondo, concretamente un fondo de compañías mineras de oro, ya que no he encontrado fondos que inviertan en oro. Pero poco a poco he ido pensando que este handicap se puede transformar en una ventaja, ya que que ante el reventón del oro-papel las compañías mineras no se verán afectadas, no?

Entiendo que las mineras auríferas están correlacionadas con el precio del oro físico, y mas allá de una pequeña transición debido a este colapso (transición que también afectará al oro físico), subirán proporcionalmente con el precio del oro físico.

¿es correcto este planteamiento?


----------



## Obi (26 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hablando del día que revienten los ETFs...
> 
> Por diferentes motivos, especialmente fiscales, he decidido invertir una parte de los ahorros en un fondo, concretamente un fondo de compañías mineras de oro, ya que *no he encontrado fondos que inviertan en oro.* Pero poco a poco he ido pensando que este handicap se puede transformar en una ventaja, ya que que ante el reventón del oro-papel las compañías mineras no se verán afectadas, no?



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> Si hay ETFs que invierten en oro físico. Al menos se supone que deben tener oro físico custodiado por bancos. Estos ETF suelen tener dos auditorías anuales, por parte de una empresa externa. Se supone que se auditan y comprueban los lingotes, uno a uno. Otra cosa es que estén haciendo trampas en esas auditorías y todo sea un engaño, como algunos analistas temen. El hecho es que si quieres retirar tu oro en mano, la mayoría de estos ETF no te lo van a dar. Muy pocos te permiten esa opción.

En el foro hay un hilo que trata sobre el tema: Hilo sobre ETFs metaleros (oro y plata).


----------



## santia (26 Oct 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista ignorante del tema voy a hacer una pregunta estúpida:
> Decís que el oro es reserva de valor desde tiempos lejanos y que no tiene otra utilidad. Entonces, ¿en base a qué tiene ese valor? ¿qué lo respalda cómo tal?
> Respecto a la plata lo tengo claro, su valor lo atesora la necesidad de plata para determinados procesos industriales, ¿pero qué le da valor al oro? ¿qué es escaso y bonito? Hay más cosas escasas y bonitas en la naturaleza, ¿por qué el oro?



Pues yo también había pensado en poner el link de esos 2 primeros artículos de JRRallo. En serio. Lo que indica que hay inquietudes similares.

Es normal que tengamos esas preguntas. No hemos sido educados al respecto ni hemos vivido nada similar.

Te recomendaría que, después de leer esos artículos, te preguntes, durante unos días, por qué, ya en pleno siglo XXI y sin haber ningún patrón-oro o similar, los bancos centrales aún mantienen reservas de oro. Pregúntate también por qué no mantienen reservas de plata. Y, por último, considera también que esos bancos centrales que, por un lado, mantienen ese oro son los que, por otro lado, emiten los papeles de colores. 

Y seguro que ya, poco a poco, empiezas a entenderlo todo.






nekcab dijo:


> Aunque ya conseguí incorporarme a la "mecánica" del concepto de ahorro, visto como dijo un forista en otro post, con las gafas del oro... cuando uno lo ha hecho tarde, esto es: ha comenzado en la barrera de los 1650$ / onza... siempre tiene la duda de que cualquier intento va a resultar infructuoso, dado que.... "ha llegado tarde".



Nunca es tarde para comprar una póliza de seguro si antes no se ha incendiado la casa. 

Si se incendia la casa, tienes seguro. 

Si no se incendia la casa, mejor. Ese oro te vendrá bien para tu jubilación pues te habrá conservado, sin ningún riesgo, poder adquisitivo. Y si aún así no lo necesitas, pues se lo pasas a tus descendientes explicándoles antes todo esto de la póliza, los incendios, etc.






EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hablando del día que revienten los ETFs...
> 
> Por diferentes motivos, especialmente fiscales, he decidido invertir una parte de los ahorros en un fondo, concretamente un fondo de compañías mineras de oro, ya que no he encontrado fondos que inviertan en oro. Pero poco a poco he ido pensando que este handicap se puede transformar en una ventaja, ya que que ante el reventón del oro-papel las compañías mineras no se verán afectadas, no?
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, no es mala idea. No obstante, hay un pero. Es difícil explicarlo. Lo intento. Dice FOFOA que: “All the gold in the world is a fixed quantity. It always has been. It just gets moved around like poker chips on a table. Some of it is still in the ground and some is above ground, in portable form. But it is all owned by someone, underground or above”. O sea, todo el oro en la Tierra, sea sobre la tierra o aún bajo tierra, ya tiene dueño. Y puede decirse que las compañías mineras correspondientes, en general, son las dueñas del oro bajo tierra. Con matices, pero bueno. De manera que estas compañías mineras (o los gobiernos correspondientes que las controlan, en su caso) ya han aprovechado a emitir ’oro papel’ respaldado por el oro que ellas poseen bajo tierra. Y aquí ya entra el tema del petróleo también. Etc. De manera que el oro que extraen en cada momento está ya vendido-comprometido, de alguna manera, con el `oro papel` correspondiente que posee alguno de los participantes que sí quiere pasarse a físico y al que se lo permiten (por ejemplo, por lo visto, Arabia Saudita, porque, de otro modo, ‘no juega’). Y, claro, ya no sabe uno qué pensar. O sea, esa correlación puede no ser tal.

Algunos participantes del blog de FOFOA recomiendan PHYS (oro) y PSLV (plata) que son ETVs. No te puedo decir nada al respecto. Ahí va el link: Why PHYS and PSLV? | The Matrix Sentry


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (26 Oct 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Hablando del día que revienten los ETFs...
> 
> Por diferentes motivos, especialmente fiscales, he decidido invertir una parte de los ahorros en un fondo, concretamente un fondo de compañías mineras de oro, ya que no he encontrado fondos que inviertan en oro. Pero poco a poco he ido pensando que este handicap se puede transformar en una ventaja, ya que que ante el reventón del oro-papel las compañías mineras no se verán afectadas, no?
> 
> ...




Si crees que el precio del oro va a subir como puede subir cualquier otro activo financiero puede ser. Pero si crees que el precio del oro va a dispararse porque va a formar parte de alguna forma del sistema monetario y su aumento de precio tendrá que absorber todas las pérdidas de las divisas-bonos etc. en el activo de los bancos centrales pues entonces igual no. 

En este último caso hay una probabilidad nada despreciable de que el gobierno nacionalice las mineras y te pague lo que él decida por tus acciones.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Oct 2012)

Si se desploma el oro algunos tenemos herramientas para cubrirnos, se llaman posiciones cortas, puede que medio foro sean vulgares pepitos pero el otro medio somos más sofisticados. ::

Me encantan estos hilos, siempre salen a principios de otoño para ir calentando el clásico rally de fin de año. :XX:


----------



## Rufinillo (26 Oct 2012)

Y yo digo una cosa:

¿Porqué pensáis que el metal de referencia puede ser el oro y no el platino o el rodio .. o el disprosio? ¿¿¿ Alguno anda acumulando disprosio, pillines ??

Perdonen mi ignorancia.


----------



## nekcab (26 Oct 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Carloszorro: medio foro seguro que son pepitos, pero seguro.



Yo tenía hasta ahora una idea de lo que se consideraba pepito (uno con hipoteca, básicamente). ¿Se ha adecuado una nueva definición para tal término?


----------



## hagase_la_luz (27 Oct 2012)

nekcab dijo:


> Yo tenía hasta ahora una idea de lo que se consideraba pepito (uno con hipoteca, básicamente). ¿Se ha adecuado una nueva definición para tal término?



¿Es que hay quien compra oro a crédito? ¿Y plata? ¿Y acciones? ¿Y participaciones en fondos de inversión?

No creo que exista término equivalente....


----------



## Vidar (27 Oct 2012)

hagase_la_luz dijo:


> ¿Es que hay quien compra oro a crédito? ¿Y plata? ¿Y acciones? ¿Y participaciones en fondos de inversión?
> 
> No creo que exista término equivalente....



pepito puede ser un trader que esté apalancado.

.


----------



## Gusman (27 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Este no se si es Putinrereloaded o AYN Mariconiano o algún joyero de Andorra.



Este es uno que se va a forrar con la subida del oro...


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Nov 2012)

el viaje al fondo de la onza sigue. nos hinchamos a comprar ya? o esperamos?


----------



## silverwindow (4 Nov 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> el viaje al fondo de la onza sigue. nos hinchamos a comprar ya? o esperamos?



pues si baja compro mas jojojo

[modo terras off]


----------



## Vidar (4 Nov 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Esperamos. Cuando había patrón oro, la onza cotizaba a 35 euros, y era un precio estable. Y como hay burbuja, volverá mínimo a ese precio. Al fin y al cabo, las onzas de oro son igual que las de entonces, quitando la cara del tipo que sale en la moneda y la fecha, pero bueno, eso creo que no influirá mucho, salvo que sea excesivamente feo. Y, por otro lado, los dólares son similares a los de entonces, y también verdes. Así es que no veo motivo para que tenga que valer distinto una onza ahora que entonces. Pero después del sabio comentario de silverwindow, he reflexionado un poco y tal vez acabe a 1 euro la onza, como la acción de terra. Es bueno hacer caso a los que saben.



muy bueno :XX:

.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Nov 2012)

no se si lo han puesto ya por ahi, de todos modos ahi va

ANTENA 3 TV - Vídeos de Equipo de Investigación TV - 2 de Noviembre de 2012


----------



## yuriapc (4 Nov 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Exacto, por ello me autocito:
> 
> "Porque sabiendo que el oro siempre sube... cuándo es un buen momento para venderlo?"
> 
> No hay por allí nadie que haya reconocido que ha perdido dinero con el oro? nadie en este foro compró a 1900 USD la onza? (un poco más cara seguramente), si se pilla los dedos y necesita dinero flat ahora se estaría riendo.



Reformulando tu cuestion.

Si compras petroleo ¿cuando es un buen momento para venderlo?

Si compras trigo ¿cuando es un buen momento para venderlo?

Si compras...

Asi con todo, el oro es solo una mas de las posibles inversiones que tiene cada persona y es ella quien tiene que decidir en que lo mete y mucho mas importante, cuando lo saca. 

Invierte en lo que consideres mas oportuno, eso si, diversificando, yo solo te daria un consejo, cuantos menos papelitos de colores mejor sera para ti.


----------



## yuriapc (4 Nov 2012)

Condor dijo:


> El neófito se ha buscado la vida y encontrado que
> 
> "Según la normativa europea el oro de inversión está exento del pago del IVA, ya que lo equipara con la inversión en una divisa"
> 
> Lo que nos lleva a preguntarnos: alguien está seguro que no cambien esto en algún momento y pasen a cobrar impuestos? es imposible?



Eso mismo vale para cualquier bien.

Por ejemplo. ¿Quien no te dice que si compras una casa pensando en alquilarla revenderla el estado no decida expropiarla por alguna razon? 

Lo mismo se puede aplicar a todos los bienes, el estado siempre podra putearte cambiando la legislacion, como de hecho ha ocurrido en mas de una ocasion.

El oro, asi como los bienes que son "transportables y duraderos" tienen la ventaja de que los puedes dar por "perdidos" y ocultarlos legandoselos a tus hijos o nietos (algo que ya ha pasado en el pasado mas de una ocasion).


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Nov 2012)

Tan atrevida como para decir que en el 2020 china consumirá un 60% más de petróleo....
Si me hiciera gracia me sería gracioso.


----------



## bullish consensus (5 Nov 2012)

yo hasta hace poco no sabia nada del oro, o poco, bueno voy a dar mi opinion ahora del asunto, despues de leer unas cuantas horas sobre el asunto, esta cayendo hamijos, no es momento de comprar porque cae y eso es un hecho. 
como tal el oro es una buena cosa porque los tiempos estan muy mal, la cosa la veo oscura, oscura, y cuando pase mañana nos vamos a enterar, osea que podria ser una buena idea comprar oro, pero a no antes de que rebote en algun soporte, podria ser 1600 $ oz


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Nov 2012)

El oro, ahora mismo está cerca de su máximo histórico-histérico, como en su día la vivienda, allá por 2008.

Ya lo dijo Rockefeller: cuando hasta el más mindundi negocia con cierta mercancia, sabes en ese preciso momento que invertir en dicha mercancía es una pésima inversión, o los beneficios obtenidos no hacen que sea un gran negocio.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Nov 2012)

Empiezo a entender la poca paciencia que se tiene con los trolles ... 
Esta plaga ocurre cada vez que el oro corrige?


----------



## karlilatúnya (5 Nov 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Empiezo a entender la poca paciencia que se tiene con los trolles ...
> Esta plaga ocurre cada vez que el oro corrige?



Si,cada vez ocurre lo mismo,pero tu compra y guarda oro tranquilo, que ya veremos quien rie el último.


----------



## HAL 9000 (5 Nov 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ríase de la fuente compañero
> 
> China es el nuevo gran demandante de petróleo



Ok, Jaja.

Suele ser muy común confundir las cosas en cuestiones relativas al petróleo. Ojo, no estoy diciendo que sea su caso...

El hecho de que exista demanda no lleva implícito que se genere oferta. 

En el caso del petróleo, la demanda se adecua a la oferta, y la oferta toma (a grandes rasgos) la forma de una campana de gauss. En estos momentos nos encontramos en el cenit de producción o incluso un poco más allá. Cada año tendremos menos oferta de petróleo y aunque la distribución de consumos a nivel global no sea equitativa, lo que si es seguro es que en el 2020 china no consumirá un 60% más de lo que consume ahora. 
O quizá si?, habría que hacer las cuentas para cerciorarse pero a botepronto diría que no.


----------



## turbo lover (5 Nov 2012)

yo creo que la apuesta es clara, el oro y la plata subirán. Cada vez en el planeta hay más gente, más billetes (otro asunto es lo que los tengamos nosotros) y menos materias primas.


----------



## yuriapc (5 Nov 2012)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El oro, ahora mismo está cerca de su máximo histórico-histérico, como en su día la vivienda, allá por 2008.
> 
> Ya lo dijo Rockefeller: cuando hasta el más mindundi negocia con cierta mercancia, sabes en ese preciso momento que invertir en dicha mercancía es una pésima inversión, o los beneficios obtenidos no hacen que sea un gran negocio.




Veamos, desde mi punto de vista.

Cometemos el error de tomar como punto de vista nuestra situacion como pais y eso es un error. A nivel mundial somos insignificantes y lo que pase en Españistan no afecta practicamente al precio del oro. 

¿A nivel mundial existe una burbuja? francamente yo no lo se, habria que ver lo que sucede en los paises donde la gente compra oro de verdad y es algo popular, la India, USA, Alemania... Cuando comprendiesemos las motivaciones de esa gente entonces podriamos tener una ligera idea de si estan creando una burbuja (es decir, se compra viendo su revaloracion) o si existen otras causas (creo que en la India es algo cultural, la gente desde tiempo inmemorial ahorra en oro, por lo que su valor es algo secundario a la hora de decidir su compra).

Pero luego, lo mas importante para mi (desde mi desconocimiento, claro) es que creo que el volumen de oro que se maneja entre personas es infimo en comparacion a los que mueven los estados y grandes fortunas. La burbuja, de existir, seria creada por ellos, no por los movimientos especulativos de la gente, lo que hace que su precio se pueda "manejar" mejor por quien le interese.

Una vez contado esto creo que falta una pieza mas del puzzle. El oro papel. Existe mucho mas oro papel que oro real y eso es algo que mas pronto o mas tarde reventara. Esa creo yo es la verdadera burbuja del oro. Los movimientos de algunos paises para controlar su oro indican que ya se estan poniendo nerviosos y prefieren poder fiscalizar lo que tienen no sea que se queden con un papel sin valor.

Asi a grandes rasgos, creo que quien sepa del tema puede dar mas informacion, mucha de ella muy importante.

Por lo que... ¿Comprar oro? Si, pero balanceando el riesgo con otro tipo de activos.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Nov 2012)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El oro, ahora mismo está cerca de su máximo histórico-histérico, como en su día la vivienda, allá por 2008.
> 
> Ya lo dijo Rockefeller: cuando hasta el más mindundi negocia con cierta mercancia, sabes en ese preciso momento que invertir en dicha mercancía es una pésima inversión, o los beneficios obtenidos no hacen que sea un gran negocio.



Atualmente el oro representa menos del 1% en las carteras ¿Dónde cojones está el limpiabotas?:rolleye:


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Nov 2012)

*en argentina prohibido el oro en monedas*

FUENTE: EL ANDORRANO

El Banco Central de la República Argentina (BCRA) ha decidido suspender la venta de monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata al público debido de los altos precios de esos metales en el mercado mundial.

El acorralamiento en Argentina ya no sólo afecta al oro de inversión sino también afecta a la venta de monedas conmemorativas. Portavoces del Banco Central de la República Argentina han mencionado que uno de los factores de la suspensión de las ventas era una, cuestión de tiempo por los precios de estos metales y señalaron que se ha frenado la comercialización de algunas piezas de colección debido a que la cantidad que queda es pequeña, parece ser una restricción similar a la del dólar. El cierre al dólar parece que también se hace extensivo a las monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata. Existe una lista de 33 monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata, solo están a la venta tres de plata, ya que corresponden al vigésimo aniversario de la muerte de Jorge Luis Borges, a la Gesta de Malvinas y al Mundial de Fútbol de Sudáfrica.


----------



## el_andorrano (6 Nov 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> El Banco Central de la República Argentina (BCRA) ha decidido suspender la venta de monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata al público debido de los altos precios de esos metales en el mercado mundial.
> 
> El acorralamiento en Argentina ya no sólo afecta al oro de inversión sino también afecta a la venta de monedas conmemorativas. Portavoces del Banco Central de la República Argentina han mencionado que uno de los factores de la suspensión de las ventas era una, cuestión de tiempo por los precios de estos metales y señalaron que se ha frenado la comercialización de algunas piezas de colección debido a que la cantidad que queda es pequeña, parece ser una restricción similar a la del dólar. El cierre al dólar parece que también se hace extensivo a las monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata. Existe una lista de 33 monedas conmemorativas de oro y plata, solo están a la venta tres de plata, ya que corresponden al vigésimo aniversario de la muerte de Jorge Luis Borges, a la Gesta de Malvinas y al Mundial de Fútbol de Sudáfrica.



Pon la fuente hombre¡¡¡¡ Para un texto que sale medianamente bien


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (6 Nov 2012)

Buenos días,

Soy nuevo y despues de haberme repasado el foro y los diferentes hilos de oro me siento preparado para empezar a comprar alguna moneda en sitios de confianza. Me gustaria saber si creeis que ya ha rebotado el oro o si va a seguir cayendo mas que nada por intentar comprar oro lo mas barato posible aunque sea para ir a largas no es cuestion tampoco de entrar a lo loco si la diferencia es entre pillar 2 o 3 monedas. O seguiriais esperando a ver que sucede aunque luego lo tenga que comprar algo mas caro pero con la tranquilidad de que ya va pa'rriba?

Un Saludo


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Nov 2012)

Aprendizdetodo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Soy nuevo y despues de haberme repasado el foro y los diferentes hilos de oro me siento preparado para empezar a comprar alguna moneda en sitios de confianza. Me gustaria saber si creeis que ya ha rebotado el oro o si va a seguir cayendo mas que nada por intentar comprar oro lo mas barato posible aunque sea para ir a largas no es cuestion tampoco de entrar a lo loco si la diferencia es entre pillar 2 o 3 monedas. O seguiriais esperando a ver que sucede aunque luego lo tenga que comprar algo mas caro pero con la tranquilidad de que ya va pa'rriba?
> 
> Un Saludo



Lee pompero, lee. despues de mucho leer tendrás exactamente un 50% de posibilidades de acertar


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (6 Nov 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Lee pompero, lee. despues de mucho leer tendrás exactamente un 50% de posibilidades de acertar



A eso me refiero ... si al final ha rebotado por estar acercandose demasiado al suelo de 1300 y lo estan manteniendo ahí o si es mejor esperar a ver que pasa hoy con las elecciones en los yuesei y si cae mas. Otro problema es que se dispare entonces dependiendo de los resultados y si siguen dandole a la impresora xD Creo que como buen novato esperaré a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos.

Un Saludo


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Nov 2012)

a medio plazo creo que subira, a corto veremos, lo del supermartes sera un turning point en algun sentido, aqui tienes opiniones de todo, pero no esta mal que compres algo porque tampoco te arruinaras si baja ni te haras rico si sube.


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> a medio plazo creo que subira, a corto veremos, lo del supermartes sera un turning point en algun sentido, aqui tienes opiniones de todo, pero no esta mal que compres algo porque *tampoco te arruinaras si baja ni te haras rico si sube.*



Te gustó mi consejo, eh? 

.


----------



## bullish consensus (6 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Te gustó mi consejo, eh?
> 
> .



claro tio, muy cierto, aqui la peña se devana los sesos por ver si compra una moneda que en caso de catastrofe igual les hace perder 40 euros, igual la hipoteca del piso ni se lo pensaron tanto.


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> claro tio, muy cierto, aqui la peña se devana los sesos por ver si compra una moneda que en caso de catastrofe igual les hace perder 40 euros, *igual la hipoteca del piso ni se lo pensaron tanto.*



:XX: Que bueno!

.


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (6 Nov 2012)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Sigue esperando a ver qué sucede. Si baja, espera a que acabe de bajar, y mira a ver si se queda quieto. Si al acabar de bajar se pone a subir, no compres, porque como habrá subido algo, no tendrás la tranquilidad de saber que no puede volver a bajar. Si el sistema financiero colapsa y se decreta un cambio fijo dólar/oro, ahí es cuando debes comprar, porque tendrás la garantía de que ya ni subirá ni bajará y tendrás tu tranquilidad asegurada. Otra ventaja es que te ahorrarás un pastón en adivinos y echacartas para que te garanticen lo que va a suceder, dado que pareces mostrar cierta inclinación por la adivinación como método de inversión.



Te ha faltado el [Ironic mode OFF] al final xDDD Que alguno aún se lo va a creer ... Mi duda es si el oro perderia el soporte a los 1300 y si seguiria cayendo o no. Como muchos dicen en el foro, no se coge un cuchillo al caer y el oro llevan cayendo desde los máximos de principio de Octubre y mas o menos igual que el año pasado por estas fechas cuando llegó a mínimos. Yo simplemente busco comprar unos cuantos krugerrands/mapples como inversión económica para mantener mis ahorros no para sacarme cuatro duros poniendome a cortos ni nada por el estilo.

Un saludo de uno que está librandose de su dinero fiat.


----------



## Vidar (6 Nov 2012)

Aprendizdetodo dijo:


> Te ha faltado el [Ironic mode OFF] al final xDDD Que alguno aún se lo va a creer ... Mi duda es si el oro perderia el soporte a los 1300 y si seguiria cayendo o no. Como muchos dicen en el foro, no se coge un cuchillo al caer y el oro llevan cayendo desde los máximos de principio de Octubre y mas o menos igual que el año pasado por estas fechas cuando llegó a mínimos. Yo simplemente busco comprar unos cuantos krugerrands/mapples como inversión económica para mantener mis ahorros no para sacarme cuatro duros poniendome a cortos ni nada por el estilo.
> 
> Un saludo de uno que está librandose de su dinero fiat.



Pasa por el hilo del oro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/345800-oro-hilo-oficial-viii.html

Allí verás análisis y opiniones bastante buenos, pero para comprar unos cuantos krugerrands hazlo hoy mismo antes de que gane obama de nuevo y suban como la espuma.

.


----------



## Aprendizdetodo (6 Nov 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pasa por el hilo del oro:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/345800-oro-hilo-oficial-viii.html
> 
> ...



Gracias por el link, ahora no lo encontraba. Aprovecharé y de paso me suscribo. Yo también soy de la opinion que ganará Obama pero los yueseianos son muy raros para estas cosas y vaya usted a saber que votan.



aceitunator rex dijo:


> Cosas más absurdas se tragan todos los días...
> 
> A ver, hombre, es imposible saber lo que va a pasar, ni en qué punto para una corrección en marcha, ni si es una bajada gorda. Si te documentas sobre el oro y ves el montón de papelón fiat que se imprime, tal vez llegues a la conclusión de que el dinero de papel acabe valiendo muy poco. Entonces no te hace falta devanarte la sesera por el precio óptimo exacto, sino que puedes ir comprando poco a poco, espaciando en el tiempo.
> 
> Hay mucha gente interesada en poner palos en la rueda del oro, además de las ventas que se hacen para pagos, y mil cosas más que es imposible saber y cuantificar. Igual pasa que se va a valer 1000 euros, por poner un ejemplo, que ocurre que sale una noticia mala en semanas, o se desata un conflicto, y se te pone en 2500 en días. De manera que relájate. Mi impresión no es la de cuchillo cayendo, precisamente.



Se que si no paran de darle compulsivamente a la impresora a la larga será un buen marrón para todos. Pero no pueden tampoco parar de golpe. Y por eso he decidido meterme al oro, para protegerme a largo plazo del ostión que se nos viene encima. Ademas tanto "compro oro" y gente deshaciandose de él no hace presagiar nada bueno, estan recogiendo los posibles restos aislados de una manera muy ordenada. El miedo que tengo no es a comprar, es a escoger un mal momento ya que dispongo de unos pocos ahorros para meter en oro y me gusta optimizar mis recursos como buen lonchafinista. No me voy a tirar de los pelos por comprar algo caro pero si me puedo calzar unas buenas ostias si pierdo 1/3 de ellos xDDD A ver si me da tiempo a hacer unas compras rápidas a CoinInvest antes de que se infle mucho.

Un saludo


----------



## Rafacoins (6 Nov 2012)

¿Comprar o vender? Al final, a la hora de la verdad, nadie sabe nada. Incluso los que dicen saber mucho o demuestran ciertos conocimientos no dan mas de un 50% de garantias de lo que pasará y de cuando será lo que dicen que sucederá (aunque piensen lo contrario), lo que convierte a sus ideas en tan respetables como la de cualquier técnico de despertadores a cuerda.


----------



## bullish consensus (7 Nov 2012)

no lo compres todo de golpe hombre ahora un poco el mes que viene otro poco y asi.... vamos digo yo


----------



## Sivian (7 Nov 2012)

Cuidado de todos modos porque el oro también bajó en 2008 junto con los mercados. Es cierto que creo que tiene potencial al alza, pero no se pueden descartar correcciones antes de hacer un auténtico rally hacia arriba parabólico como final del mercado alcista (todavía le queda tiempo subiendo en mi opinión, pero no se puede descartar una bajada potente como la vivida en 2008 para subir después).

Análisis de mercado, geopolítica y empresarial: A las puertas de un mercado bajista?


----------



## karlilatúnya (7 Nov 2012)

Obama no se va.comprad oro tranquilos pero sin pausa que el dinero fiat cada día valdrá menos y el oro cada vez más.
P.D no es una buena noticia.:S


----------



## santia (17 Dic 2012)

santia dijo:


> Una verdadera autopista
> 
> La verdad es que esto del oro es difícil de explicar y de entender. Puede decirse que es como el tema de la vista y las gafas. Para una persona que vea mal y que no conozca que existen gafas, es muy difícil explicarle que puede verse mucho mejor. Pero, una vez que esa persona comienza a utilizar las gafas, se de cuenta de que había, a la vista, ahí afuera, mucho más mundo de lo que antes ella veía. Y le parece mentira, con lo claro que él ahora ve todo, que no se hubiera dado cuenta mucho antes.
> 
> ...



Lo de la autopista que hablamos.

“Gold bugs can’t understand how the public can be so unaware, how highly intelligent policy makers can be so immoral, and how the mainstream media can be so incurious”

Gold - It's Time | ZeroHedge


----------



## ghkghk (17 Dic 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Pues claro que si, el el oro es un valor seguro al menos mientras haya crisis.
> 
> Es algo que cabrea a los bolseros (de palo) por la falta de gacelas, como estamos viendo.
> 
> .




Más quisiera yo que no hubiera ni una sola gacela y comprar Grifols, Gas Natural y Ebro Foods a 3 euros cada una. La rentabilidad por dividendo iba a ser legendaria. Que no invierta gente en la bolsa no va a implicar que las empresas pierdan dinero.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Abr 2013)

Vaya... he acertado... again xD


----------



## fff (20 Abr 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero como se acabe la crisis se acaba el chiringuito del oro, muchos queréis que acabe la crisis, pero si teneis inversiones en oro, salís de una crisis para entrar en otra...
> 
> Además lo del comunicado del BCE de comprar deuda sin provocar inflación, lo piensan hacer retirando dinero del mercado, osea, nulo efecto sobre el precio del oro. Quizás el QE3 de la FED surta algo de efecto, pero seguramente no durará mucho más. A lo sumo el oro subirá como mucho 1 año más, después de la unión bancaria, "c'est fini".
> 
> ...



Que has acertado? Quieres decir que se ha acabado la crisis?
El QE3... surja efecto? Espera un poco y verás... la creacion de papelitos incontrolada no creo que sea un buen remedio... por ejemplo... Zimbabwe, Weimar...

Forero *invirtiendo*... ay! aqui esta el problema, fallo de conceptos... el oro aqui no lo tomamos como inversion... la mayoria

Esto ha sido una manipulación clarísima para asustar a la gente... pero bueno, no pretendo convencer a nadie :
Y la parte positiva es que se puede comprar mas barato :Baile:


----------



## Vidar (20 Abr 2013)

¿Un 13% para un bolsero es desplomarse?

.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2013)

Bueno, después de conocer "bien" los hechos que produjeron la reciente caída en los Metales preciosos hay que ser muy "burro" para ignorar lo que hay detrás de esa "maniobra". ¿Cuál ha sido mi "conclusión"? Que había que comprar y eso es lo que hecho.

Buscar un "suelo" es absurdo ahora mismo, pero para quien "entienda" el producto
son precios muy interesantes a largo plazo. Esto, como en todo, si estamos convencidos, tenemos el dinero y no lo necesitamos a corto plazo, pues poco hay que "pensar".

Y el que no esté convencido tiene un montón de vehículos de inversión "basura"...


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Abr 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Vaya... he acertado... again xD



Habló el analisto, porqueyolovalgo, jasp...


----------



## Marina (20 Abr 2013)

algunos seguro que aprovechan para "promediar"

se esta rompiendo la segunda máxima: 

1-“El oro es la mejor inversión que existe”
2-“El oro nunca baja”
3-“El oro siempre tendrá valor”
4- "lo puedes alquilar y te sacas una buena renta"
¿o era el ladrillo?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Disculpa. Todo lo que dices "no existe". Es una ilusión que te has creado para convencerte de que no te has equivocado al tomar la decisión de comprar oro. Se puede ir a 2000 o a 1000, pero lo que has argumentado "no existe".



No deja de ser tu opinión, que respeto pero no comparto. Yo ya tengo cierta edad y "experiencia", por tanto el mundo de la "ilusión" ya lo he dejado lejos... De manera, que me guio más por "convicciones" que por otras cosas.

Hombre, tampoco he argumentado gran cosa. Simplemente, he hecho referencia a los hechos que concurrieron en la caída de los Metales preciosos y que están ahí. Otra cosa es que lo desconozcas...

En cuanto a los "metaleros" te aseguro que la caída no nos va afectar para nada. Los Metales preciosos, por lo general, no se compran como "inversión", todo lo contrario, más bien son un "seguro" y una "reserva de valor", y eso SI QUE EXISTE. Si no "entendemos" estos conceptos es muy difícil comprender lo que se intenta transmitir.

Tampoco pienses que los "metaleros" no están diversificados porque ya conoces aquello de "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta". Aunque, en mi caso, forman una parte importante y desde hace décadas.

Con toda esta caída sigo "ganando", pero -repito- eso no es lo más relevante, por tanto la cotización tendrá relevancia cuando venda, que esa es otra cosa, porque ni tengo ni ganas ni motivos para hacerlo...

Saludos.


----------



## ivanbg (21 Abr 2013)

¿Por qué meternos tanto con el Oro? Prefiero tener Oro y Plata que un pisito en España... Veremos cuando al gobierne se le empiece a ocurrir subir los impuestos a los pisos... Ya se oyen campanas a lo lejos... Veremos como la gente acaba pagando las hipotecas...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (21 Abr 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Seguro, reserva de valor.... la cotización importa cuando venda. Vamos a ver. De 1900 a 1400 has perdido un 25% Que reserva de valor es esa? El oro sube y baja, y puede estar en 1500, 2000 o 35000. Aparcar una parte del dinero ahí no tiene sentido. Si te digo que en 5 años la onza se va a 500 dólares pensarías lo mismo? Tampoco entiendo el concepto: metaleros. En los mercados se oye mas el concepto: chaqueteros. Cambiarse de chaqueta en cada momento, según convenga. Venga, un saludo.



Reserva de valor = reserva de poder adquisitivo
Reserva de valor != precio constante

Te veo muy verde, revisa tambien conceptos como inflacion real, inflacion oficial y cotizaciion del petroleo o de las viviendas en relacion al oro.


----------



## p_pin (21 Abr 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Seguro, reserva de valor.... la cotización importa cuando venda. Vamos a ver. De 1900 a 1400 has perdido un 25% Que reserva de valor es esa? El oro sube y baja, y puede estar en 1500, 2000 o 35000. Aparcar una parte del dinero ahí no tiene sentido. Si te digo que en 5 años la onza se va a 500 dólares pensarías lo mismo? Tampoco entiendo el concepto: metaleros. En los mercados se oye mas el concepto: chaqueteros. Cambiarse de chaqueta en cada momento, según convenga. Venga, un saludo.



Pues comentanos, qué haces tú con los ahorros


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

Hinel dijo:


> Seguro, reserva de valor.... la cotización importa cuando venda. Vamos a ver. De 1900 a 1400 has perdido un 25% Que reserva de valor es esa? El oro sube y baja, y puede estar en 1500, 2000 o 35000. Aparcar una parte del dinero ahí no tiene sentido. Si te digo que en 5 años la onza se va a 500 dólares pensarías lo mismo? Tampoco entiendo el concepto: metaleros. En los mercados se oye mas el concepto: chaqueteros. Cambiarse de chaqueta en cada momento, según convenga. Venga, un saludo.



¡Que no te enteras! Que te he dicho que tengo Oro y Plata desde hace muchos años. Oro comprado a $600-800 la Onza y la Plata a $10 la Onza y, desde luego, he seguido comprando a precios superiores sobre todo en la Plata.

El ejemplo que pones es de "risa": los pisos, las acciones, etc. no han perdido una buena parte de la inversión, pero claro eso es más "aceptable", es más "terrenal"... En fin, te hablo de algo que no entiendes y en lo que tampoco crees, por tanto no tiene ningún sentido dialogar sobre el particular.

En los "mercados" lo que hay hoy día son especuladores, luego "tiburones", y en ese caso no hablamos de invertir, sino de navegar en "aguas turbulentas". Normalmente, suele pasar lo de siempre: el pez grande se come al pequeño...

Pero, para entender estas cosas, a lo mejor hay que ser un poco "viejo"...

Saludos.


----------



## p_pin (21 Abr 2013)

-Los que compraron pisos hace unos 8 años han perdido entre en 30-60% de su valor
-El que compró acciones del Santander hace 7-8 años ha perdido entre un 50 y un 65% de su valor
-El que compró acciones de ACS perdió entre un 15 y un 60% de su valor
-Ya sin entrar los que entraron en "bankias", o preferentes

Pero dinos Hinel, tú que haces con tus ahorros


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

He estado leyendo algunos comentarios y, la verdad, puedo entenderlos por parte de gente que no cree en los Metales preciosos, entre otras cosas porque sólo los conocen por tener alguna joya y poco más. Entre la gente "normal" es muy raro encontrar personas que tengan monedas de inversión de Oro y Plata, y eso no solo pasa en nuestro país. Ahora bien, entre algunos que se han declarado "metaleros" convencidos pues no lo acabo de entender.

¿No estábamos hablando a futuro? ¿Todo ha cambiado en dos o tres días? Vamos a ver, cuando uno hace un planteamiento a "largo plazo" estamos hablando de eso, no de mañana, el próximo año o lustro. Si no entendemos ese "concepto" lo llevamos claro...

¿Ver la Plata a $ 4 la Onza? Ni "borracho" me lo creo. O no tenemos en cuenta "variables" tan importantes como el coste de producción, que cada vez se encarece más por la escasez y las condiciones cada vez más difíciles de extracción. Luego, a nivel industrial, la Plata está en los "inicios" en su utilización en muchos apartados: medicina, energía y la purificación del agua.

En cuanto a la moneda histórica, si te gusta la Numismática, estás comprando una moneda "especial" para ti y aquí la Plata es lo que menos importa. Que yo tengo una buena colección de denarios, que lo que menos tienen es Plata, pero cuyo valor económico es muy superior a cualquier moneda de Plata Premium, que el Bullion aquí, en comparación, es "calderilla"... La moneda histórica es un "lujo", por lo tanto se paga lo que uno estima oportuno. Y, con la crisis actual, se están encontrando precios de "derribo", que algunos estamos aprovechando.

Y para los "antimetaleros" un poco de Historia y menos "especulación": la política actual del BCE me recuerdan las desastrosas políticas monetarias de Europa durante los años 30y ya sabemos cómo acabó aquello. Y en cuanto a los Estados Unidos más de lo mismo, por cuanto la situación actual se parece más a la Gran Depresión, que es tan fácil como ver que los tipos de interés solo estuvieron cerca de 0 en los años 30. Curiosamente, la economía estaba emergiendo después de una gran crisis financiera. Que -coño- la Historia suele ser repetitiva...

Y, aviso a "ignorantes", en aquellos tiempos lo único que tuvo "reserva de valor" fueron los Metales preciosos, pero claro si no sabemos cuál es el número que sigue al 1 y 2...


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Abr 2013)

Con los insultos se empieza a ver el nerviosismo que algunos dicen no tener ya que confian totalmente en sus metales.

Si el mes que viene pegara otra bajada, el nerviosismo se irá convirtiendo en fanatismo. Quien antes hablaba de un futuro cercano, ahora lo van dejando más difuminado, más lejano... yo que a veces me he paseado por estos hilos con opiniones contrarias a los metaleros que animaban a comprar de forma totalmente irresponsable y a veces interesada, y que no me he cebado ni insultado en la bajadas, veo que ahora se defienden ante la evidencia ( 20% de bajada) de nuevo insultando.

Al final lo de dejarlo para la jubilación o los nietos, tiene toda la pinta de hacerse realidad, pero por obligación claro está. Nos seguirán aconsejando seguir comprando. 

Y es que hay que entender la mentalidad de algunos metaleros: "baja pero yo me imagino que sube".


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Abr 2013)

Tanto el oro como las acciones de bolsa tienen un componente objetivo como uno subjetivo en su precio.

En el oro el valor objetivo es el coste energético de seguir extrayendo más.
En las acciones el valor objetivo es el potencial de futuros beneficios.

Luego está el componente subjetivo que son el miedo y el optimismo.
El optimismo favorece a las acciones, el miedo al oro.

En una recesión económica como la actual cúal es el activo estrella?
Sin duda el oro.

Es posible que en el futuro sea conveniente cambiar el oro por las acciones pero de momento no veo indicios que justifiquen ese escenario. :ouch:

El oro ha corregido un 20% pero es que las acciones pueden corregir hasta un 40%. Que la deflación alcance la bolsa es cuestion de tiempo. :XX:


----------



## rush81 (21 Abr 2013)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Por qué meternos tanto con el Oro? Prefiero tener Oro y Plata que un pisito



Los albano kosovares también lo creen


----------



## ivanbg (21 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Supongo que para tener oro/plata primero habrá que tener un pisito o algun lugar para vivir y bien asegurado contra robos. :XX:
> Lo de ir enterrando lingotes por ahí no me inspira mucha seguridad. :fiufiu:



Pero piso alquilado...

Yo lo veo de la siguiente manera: el dinero que utilizo en comprar cosas con verdadero valor como el oro y la plata, no me lo gasto en la tv mas cara del mercado, o el mejor coche... Que creo que es lo que quieren los gobiernos... Que gastemos nuestro dinero en cosas que nos van a ir chupando la sangre poco a poco...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Tanto el oro como las acciones de bolsa tienen un componente objetivo como uno subjetivo en su precio.
> 
> En el oro el valor objetivo es el coste energético de seguir extrayendo más.
> En las acciones el valor objetivo es el potencial de futuros beneficios.
> ...



Espero que esto que comentas, y que es de "libro", se le "meta" en la cabeza a más de un "enterado"... Bueno, quizás, opina de los Metales preciosos sin saber lo que son, aunque a lo mejor es que tampoco hay "capacidad" para tenerlos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

Bueno, quizás, bankiero se refería más bien al precio objetivo, que es el que se suele utilizar en la inversión de acciones. Para ello, muchos utilizan la relación P/E para determinar si una empresa está sobrevalorada o no. El cálculo de la relación P/E es simplemente el precio dividido por las ganancias.

Como me parece que él se dedica a esto seguro que ya lo aclarará.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Abr 2013)

pedro35555 dijo:


> Que yo sepa el valor de una empresa se calcula multiplicando el valor nominal de una acción por el númeor de acciones. El precio subjetivo lo marca las expectativas futuras de pérdidas o beneficios.



Si una empresa no genera beneficios hay que valorar por los activos/pasivos que tiene pero yo me refiero al método de Ben Graham, valorar por rendimientos pasados.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acción_(finanzas)


----------



## Explorer (21 Abr 2013)

Observen el aumento exponencial de la demanda de Oro a partir del 2011;





Ahora observen el precio del oro a partir del 2011;





Niéguenme la mayor y díganme que ésto no es una clarísima distribución, donde les están colocando el oro a los más incautos.


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Cito para que no se pierda como lágrimas en la lluvia.



Si claro, puedes citar tranquilamente, aunque lo de las lágrimas en la lluvia lo dije por los bitcoños, mucho más delicuescentes...

Yo también podría traer citas que me dieran la razón respecto a lo que digo, y lo del neviosismo/insultos es comprobable mirando unos post arriba.
No estoy diciendo que vaya a bajar (eso no lo sé) y ojalá que no lo haga porque sería tirar piedras a mi tejado (al estilo del que está de vuelta, que nos vamos conociendo), pero de ahí a charlatanear e intentar convencer a la gente anunciando el apocalipsis... :no:


----------



## GenEgoista (21 Abr 2013)

Explorer dijo:


> Observen el aumento exponencial de la demanda de Oro a partir del 2011;
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Me temo que ud. está comparando la demanda de físico con el precio de los futuros.

Cuando los futuros bajan respecto al spot el mercado da señales de *escasez*. Significa que el mercado no cree que se puedan realizar las entregas futuras, por eso los futuros se desploman. Incluso pueden llegar a cero mientras la demanda de físico aumenta.

Este desacoplo se está viendo en primas del 18% respecto a los futuros en las ventas de oro físico.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2013 at 21:15 ----------




Perillán10 dijo:


> No estoy diciendo que vaya a bajar (eso no lo sé) y ojalá que no lo haga porque sería tirar piedras a mi tejado (al estilo del que está de vuelta, que nos vamos conociendo), pero de ahí a charlatanear e intentar convencer a la gente anunciando el apocalipsis... :no:



Dejémoslo en el default del COMEX y del LBMA. El 14 y el 15 se han ofrecido 500 toneladas de oro que vencen el priemro de Mayo, veremos si los cortos están en situación de poner el material sobre la mesa o se acogen a la cláusula de "fuerza mayor" para ejercitar los contratos en divisa. 

En el segundo caso el mundo anglosajón dejará de ser la referencia del precio del oro y el mundo mirará hacia Shanghai y Dubai.


----------



## Marina (21 Abr 2013)

el discurso de los metaleros me recuerda al de los tatarabuelos con el valor de la tierra... "una tierra siempre es una tierra y un kilo de trigo siempre se puede comer..." 
y ahi estan las tierras, los pueblos abandonados...
y el kilo de trigo al mismo precio que hace 40 años...
(y el diesel por las nubes, claro que siempre se puede volver a los burros)


----------



## p_pin (21 Abr 2013)

Marina dijo:


> Un dollar invertido en el 1800 en Oro, Hoy valdrian $14 dolares!
> Un Dollar Invertido en el 1800 en Bonos Federales, Hoy Valdrian 14,000 dolares
> Un dollar Invertido en el Dow Jones en el 1800, Hoy Valdrian 8,8 Millones de dolares
> Un Dollar Invertido en Bienes raices en el 1800, Hoy valdrian 5,6 Millones de dolares.



Y en cuantas de estas cosas has invertido?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2013)

Marina dijo:


> el discurso de los metaleros me recuerda al de los tatarabuelos con el valor de la tierra... "una tierra siempre es una tierra y un kilo de trigo siempre se puede comer..."
> y ahi estan las tierras, los pueblos abandonados...
> y el kilo de trigo al mismo precio que hace 40 años...
> (y el diesel por las nubes, claro que siempre se puede volver a los burros)



Claro que "sí", también el mundo se creó en siete días...

Y lo "básico" siempre tendrá valor: tierras, materias primas, agua, etc. Anda que no ha habido, hay y habrá guerras por apoderarse de ellas.


----------



## Perillán10 (21 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> No las puedes traer, el juego está en marcha. Todavía estamos en fase "huida hacia adelante". Tengamos todos paciencia y ya recordaremos tu análisis en tiempo oportuno, cuando finalice el baile de sillas.



Si que las puedo traer.

El juego está en marcha desde hace mucho tiempo ya, y para huir hacia adelante lo mejor es no mirar hacia atrás.

¿Análisis? bueno, yo he hecho un par de comentarios... los análisis los dejo para los más "sesudos" del foro.::


----------



## remonster (22 Abr 2013)

Explorer dijo:


> Observen el aumento exponencial de la demanda de Oro a partir del 2011;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 56435
> 
> ...



Cuando cuelgues gráficos lo mínimo sería mirar lo que cuelgas. La primera gráficas no es de demanda de oro global. Se lee "Chinese gold imports from Hong Kong". Los chinos son los más incautos? Están cambiando papel deuda americano por oro contante y sonante. No me parece de incautos.


----------



## euroburbuja (22 Abr 2013)

La peña del foro que compró oro está palmando pasta ::


----------



## japiluser (22 Abr 2013)

Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis .....
*.... pero aún nos queda el consuelo de los "30 cms....en reposo, claro!"*


----------



## GenEgoista (22 Abr 2013)

Se acaba de "desplomar" de nuevo a los 1.100 euros. La demanda es la que manda, las teindas sin material, plazos de entrega subiendo, márgenes subiendo.... ya pueden vender los cortos descubiertos que les de la gana.


----------



## hydra69 (22 Abr 2013)

GenEgoista dijo:


> Se acaba de "desplomar" de nuevo a los 1.100 euros. La demanda es la que manda, las teindas sin material, plazos de entrega subiendo, márgenes subiendo.... ya pueden vender los cortos descubiertos que les de la gana.



Es un pullback.


----------



## ivanbg (22 Abr 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Si lo que quiere usted decir es que acaban de quitar unos protones al plomo para conseguir oro y eso ha costado 1100 euros, ya solamente queda saber si eso es lo que ha costado una onza, un kilo, o cuarto y mitad. ::
> 
> Por cierto, que si pongo "corto descubierto" en guugle me sale esto:
> 
> ...



El señor Buffet nos "advierte" de las cosas que mas le interesan a él para ganar dinero a nuestra costa... Es un pillín!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Abr 2013)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Si,cada vez ocurre lo mismo,pero tu compra y guarda oro tranquilo, que ya veremos quien rie el último.



Jojojo... refloto este jran jilo, que es para descojonarse de risa.

EDITO: Vaya... veo que alguien se me ha adelantado.

Lo mismo que se decía con la vivienda... pero ahora con el oro.

"El oro es una inversión segura".

"El oro nunca baja".

"Siempre lo podrás vender".

"Compra ahora que luego no podrás".

...

Joder... Oro cayendo en picado. Varios años después, la crisis ha llegado al foro ::


----------



## GenEgoista (23 Abr 2013)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Oro cayendo en picado. Varios años después, la crisis ha llegado al foro



El precio que cae en picado son los contratos de entrega futura, porque ya nadie se fía de que se entregue la mercancía a vencimiento.

En contraste, el mercado físico está sufriendo un desabastecimiento nunca antes visto y las primas subiendo.

Lo que vemos es un "run on gold" en el que escasea el físico y el oro-papel no se coloca ya a ningún precio.


----------



## Perillán10 (15 May 2013)

> Cito para que no se pierda como lágrimas en la lluvia.



¿Era aquí donde hablaban de Platón?


----------



## karlilatúnya (15 May 2013)

“Aparentemente el mundo viaja a alta velocidad por una autopista de dirección única, la devaluación monetaria acompañada de políticas económicas que quieren abarcar más de lo que pueden y deben. En esta confluencia de circunstancias solamente existe un refugio de valor e intercambio que ha pasado la prueba del tiempo como dinero real en cualquier parte del mundo, el oro. Y somos conscientes que en su momento la dinámica explicada se reinstalará de manera contundente (el patrón del oro). Mientras tanto, es frustrante mirar como el precio del oro se cae a la vez que las condiciones que deberían hacerlo subir son cada vez más obvias.

Es posible que el oro no sea un activo refugio en el sentido de que su valor no es exactamente estable o preciso. Lo que sí es cierto es que es un activo cual, en cierta confluencia de circunstancias (pérdida de confianza en gobiernos y dinero fíat/papel), no tiene sustitutos, y en su momento el precio del oro reflejará dichas características”

Nada sustituye al oro » Mercados y Burbujas


----------



## Burbuoso (15 May 2013)

Déjense de trozos de metal inútiles y papelillos de colores idem y compren una piara de cerdos ibéricos ESO SI QUE ES UNA RESERVA DE VALOR.


----------



## bullish consensus (15 May 2013)

jaja, entonces compramos más o que?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

- "Un hombre no trata de verse en el agua que corre, sino en el agua tranquila, porque solamentelo que en sí es tranquilo puede dar tranquilidad a otros." Confucio

- "El miedo atento y previsor es madre de la seguridad." Edmund Burke


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (16 May 2013)

El oro de inversión es un cuchillo que cae, el oro físico es un mercado iliquido.
Pero si tuviera que elegir en que activo estar de aquí a 10 años elijo oro, pues posiblemente la inflación en esta década sea enorme.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro de inversión es un cuchillo que cae, el oro físico es un mercado iliquido.
> Pero si tuviera que elegir en que activo estar de aquí a 10 años elijo oro, pues posiblemente la inflación en esta década sea enorme.



Ciertamente, parece que estamos abocados a ese panorama, aunque me temo que durante esa década van a pasar muchas cosas y duras...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

He estado algunas noticias procedentes de Asia, y más concretamente sobre la India, y allí desde luego no hay ningún tipo de "pánico" en relación al Oro. Ilustremos:

- El Gobierno de la India ve la importación de Oro como un "gasto", mientras que sus ciudadanos lo ven como un "activo de inversión". Las importaciones de Oro en la India subieron a algo más de 7.000 millones de dólares, y el Gobierno y el banco central de aquel país han acusado a este aumento de las importaciones del Oro que el déficit comercial de la nación esté aumentando.

- El pasado día 13 de Mayo, el Banco Central de la India anunció restricciones en las importaciones de Oro, pero al día siguiente el Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC) declaró que las importaciones de la India se elevarán por encima de las 900 toneladas.

- El Director del WGC India, Somasundaram PR, dijo en una entrevista (¿14 de Mayo?) al periódico "The Hindu": "Cualquier intento de frenar la importación activará el canal no autorizado."

- Según comentó Haresh Soni, presidente de All India Gem y de la Federación de Comercio de Joyas, los compradores mayoristas de la India sólo reciben el 10% de las órdenes de compra de Oro. Luego, la escasez "física" es manifiesta...

Por último, y cambiando de "tercio", el pasado 13 de Mayo JP Morgan ha tenido que desprenderse del 14% de sus reservas físicas y ese mismo día también Scotia Mocatta lo hizo de una buena cantidad. Así que parece que se está "cambiando" el papel por el metal.

Además, si tenemos en cuenta que el coste de producción de las empresas mineras se estima que se encuentra entre los 1.100-1.250 dólares la Onza pues como no parece que la cosa pueda ir mucho más lejos, aunque si se llegará ahí estoy convencido de que el "físico" sería muy difícil de adquirir.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 May 2013)

parece que vamos camino del guanoII. otra malvada conspiracion?

invertir en cualquier cosa nunca se parecio mas a las apuestas deportivas, y aun estas parecen mas transparentes y justas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

bullish consensus dijo:


> parece que vamos camino del guanoII. otra malvada conspiracion?
> 
> invertir en cualquier cosa nunca se parecio mas a las apuestas deportivas, y aun estas parecen mas transparentes y justas.



Podrán "conspirar" lo que les dé la gana, pero al final lo que "es", es... Ya se está viendo con la banca, pues por muchos "arreglos" que hagan una y otra vez, lo que está más claro que el agua es que está "podrida" y si ésta se encuentra así pues como para "confiar" en la Bolsa, los Bonos, etc. Los Metales preciosos, hoy por hoy, parecen la opción "menos" mala. Ahora bien, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime oportuno.

Y, aunque no tenga nada que ver con el hilo, hoy voy a coger una buena "cogorza" a la salud de Blesa y su ingreso en prisión, si no suelta la "pasta" de la fianza, y un ¡Bravo! por el juez. Menos mal que todavía hay jueces que creen e imparten Justicia.


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

Hay que ver la moral y la confianza que tienen algunos en el metal !!!!

- "El que sabe no habla, el que habla no tiene ni puta idea" (Anónimo)

- “¡Somos los señores del universo, los intocables. Nos mueve el deseo desenfrenado de dinero, el anhelo de enriquecernos y de multiplicarlo a toda costa. Representamos a la nueva clase de especuladores, financieros y banqueros globales. Manipulamos los mercados a nuestro antojo. Las hambrunas, el paro, las crisis, la injusticia, las desigualdades y los gobiernos, mayormente, nos tocan los cojones…!” (Apócrifo) 

- "El oro es el valor refugio por excelencia. El oro nunca baja, comprar antes de que se acabe" (Atónito)


----------



## maragold (16 May 2013)

Comprad papelillos de colores!!!
(A ser posible YENES)

Me los quitan de las manos, hoyga!!!

:bla:


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Eres un claro ejemplo de tu propia cita.



NO, si lees bien verás que es de un (Anónimo)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Eres un claro ejemplo de tu propia cita.



Tampoco hay que darle mucha importancia, a fin de cuentas si le gustan los "papelitos de colores" pues la elección es libre. Si ya lo dice Maragold...

Recuerdo un par de frases que vienen al caso y que también van bien para los "aprendices y maestros de nada":

- "Cuatro cosas no pueden ser escondidas durante largo tiempo: la ciencia, la estupidez, la riqueza y la pobreza." Averroes

- "El estúpido es un necio que calla; y desde este punto de vista es más soportable que el necio que habla." Séneca

Saludos.


----------



## Perillán10 (16 May 2013)

aceitunator rex dijo:


> Bien, corrijo: eres un claro ejemplo de la cita que tú mismo has puesto.



Bueno, tu mismo te has contestado.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

Ahí los tienes a todos, espera a que pierda el valor psicológico de los 1000 dólares, entonces si empezamos a ver:


----------



## Surfer (17 May 2013)

En enero de 1980, el oro se puso a 850 dólares la onza.
En enero de 2008, el oro VOLVIÓ a 850 dólares la onza.

*El que compró oro en 1980 a 850 dólares la onza, tuvo que esperar ¡¡¡¡¡ 28 añazos!!!!* para que el oro volviese al mismo nivel, pues entre 1980-2008 el oro estuvo siempre por debajo de los 850 dólares la onza.

Ahora puede pasar igual, gente "atrapada" en el oro, que esté año tras año o mes tras mes viendo como baja baja y baja, y claro, esperar pensando "ya subirá ...." y vea que pasan los meses y años y no sube, y cuanto mas tiempo pase, no quieran vender pues cada vez pierden más con respecto a si lo hubiesen vendido en su momento.
Ahora bien, si es un dinero que se gasto en oro como herencia para hijos/nietos y con hipótesis de que es un bien que nunca bajará OK, pero vamos, el oro como todo tiene riesgo, que se lo digan a los que compraron en 1980 ...

Y soy metalero (de plata en mi caso).


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2013)

Surfer dijo:


> En enero de 1980, el oro se puso a 850 dólares la onza.
> En enero de 2008, el oro VOLVIÓ a 850 dólares la onza.
> 
> *El que compró oro en 1980 a 850 dólares la onza, tuvo que esperar ¡¡¡¡¡ 28 añazos!!!!* para que el oro volviese al mismo nivel, pues entre 1980-2008 el oro estuvo siempre por debajo de los 850 dólares la onza.
> ...



Hola, Surfer: Mira, al final de tu comentario, de alguna manera respondes a la cuestión. Y más si eres "metalero", donde la "filosofía" no es la inversión en sí. La finalidad por la que se compran los Metales preciosos es como "moneda" cuando las cosas puedan ir mal, es decir para "preservar" un Capital y que será el que cada cual considere más adecuado. Que no se "necesita" pues no pasa nada ya que es una forma de transmitir parte de una herencia y que, si se sabe hacer, no "tributará"...

Hombre, yo compré Oro en una franja de $600-$800 y la Plata alrededor de los $10. No la he vendido y he seguido comprando a precios muy superiores, especialmente la Plata que es la que más me gusta. No creo que esté tirando mi dinero, al contrario mis conocimientos sobre la Historia me indican que puedo estar en el camino "correcto".

Mira, si miramos las cosas desde la óptica de la "inversión", sí puede que hayan "palmado" parte de los que compraron el Oro, pero si no lo han vendido pues todavía no tienen perdidas y tienen un bien "tangible" que ha tenido "valor" desde hace milenios. Menos suerte han corrido los accionistas y bonistas de muchas multinacionales o empresas cotizadas en Bolsa, tanto en España como en el extranjero, que al final se han quedado con unas acciones que no valen nada o se han visto muy mermadas. Un repaso por las cotizadas bancarias es muy significativo.

En fin, Surfer, nadie tira "piedras sobre su tejado", o cuanto menos lo intenta y pienso que los metaleros "auténticos" ven los Metales preciosos desde una perspectiva muy diferente al resto de las personas. Por no hablar, como es mi caso, del apartado "coleccionista" que es el que me ha llevado a la llamada Plata de inversión.

Saludos.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (17 May 2013)

miaavg dijo:


> YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:
> 
> 
> > Debió de hacer más caso a su Abuela conforero y lea bien su firma que es más acertada que sus pronosticos:
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2013)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Me reafirmo en mi firma: *Lo único importa es la información, la información y la energía* ya que mientras sigamos siendo medios físicos necesitamos energía para acumular y utilizar esa información.



Esto es una verdad como un templo. No dejes que los metaleros nublen tu pensamiento. Yo añadiría también que el valor intrínseco son los padres.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 May 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es una verdad como un templo. No dejes que los metaleros nublen tu pensamiento. Yo añadiría también que el valor intrínseco son los padres.



Mira como lleva el agua informacional a su molino bitcoinero... 

Pero no le mente lo de los padres como valor intrínseco que entonces creerá que es cero. Por cierto si el valor de X no es intrínseco, se deduce que el valor es extrínseco o simplemente cero, para todo X incluido el bitcoin, no?


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es una verdad como un templo. No dejes que los metaleros nublen tu pensamiento. Yo añadiría también que el valor intrínseco son los padres.



Hola Mojón, ya veo que has vuelto a salir del agujero. ¿que vendes ahora?, ¿SmokeCoins?

.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Hola Mojón, ya veo que has vuelto a salir del agujero.



... le dijo la sartén al cazo después de salir de su cloaca.

Faltar al respeto es un juego muy divertido al que podemos jugar todos.


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Vidar dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola Mojón, ya veo que has vuelto a salir del agujero./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Es que le hemos echado de menos este último mes y pico sin mensajes, se merece una bienvenida..



Venga, unos minutos musicales para darle la bienvenida:

[YOUTUBE]W5FfJ89rGPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Venga, unos minutos musicales para darle la bienvenida:



Lo mismo pasaría contigo Buster, unas vacacioncitas no te vendrían mal. Luego te daríamos la bienvenida también pero con la versión de Smash Mouth, que mola más. :rolleye:

.


----------



## Buster (17 May 2013)

Vidar dijo:


> Lo mismo pasaría contigo Buster, unas vacacioncitas no te vendrían mal. Luego te daríamos la bienvenida también pero con la versión de Smash Mouth, que mola más. :rolleye:.



Yo no he tenido unas vacaciones de verdad desde que empecé a trabajar a finales de 1996. Lo máximo que he llegado a estar lejos de casa (que es donde curro) han sido 4 días (jueves-viernes-sábado-domingo).


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2013)

¿Qué tal auríferos, ya os habéis construido vuestras armaduras de oro?


----------



## Vidar (17 May 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué tal auríferos, ya os habéis construido vuestras armaduras de oro?



¿Qué tal la tuya de bitchcoins?







.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Mira como lleva el agua informacional a su molino bitcoinero...
> 
> Pero no le mente lo de los padres como valor intrínseco que entonces creerá que es cero. Por cierto si el valor de X no es intrínseco, se deduce que el valor es extrínseco o simplemente cero, para todo X incluido el bitcoin, no?



No existe el valor intrínseco ni el extrínseco. Unicamente existe el valor. Punto. Si el oro sigue siendo todavía valioso es porque aun queda mucha gente que piensa que es el mejor sistema para conservar información importante. Nada más.


----------

